# CLOMID GIRLS 2007 PART 13



## Mrs Chaos

Here you go ladies new home

Gayn
XX


----------



## Crazy Fi

Yo!!! first for once  

How ya doin ladies?  

I'm sat here bored sh*tless, while dh hogs the telly watching James predictable bond....

YAAAWWWWWWN>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## NuttyJo

just a quickie so i dont loose the thread! 

jo xxx


----------



## Stalyvegas

Hello all

James Bond is THE BEST - I have a james bond tatto on my bum!

Took my first clomid last night, went to bed and slept fine, no probs...  must just try and remember to take it! Have written it in my diary.

Hope everyone is ok.
R
xxx


----------



## kellixxx

Aaarrgghh i cant stand bond films but my dh loves them

Poor you fi


----------



## crazybabe

Hi 

Hope your deeling ok,did you have any symptoms on your 2ww, its day 8 past ET for me today i test on 25th Nov, seems ages away.    

crazybabe


----------



## kellixxx

Crazybabe who is that post for you never put a name?


kel


----------



## crazybabe

Sorry Kel it is for you

crazybabe


----------



## kellixxx

Ive sent you a pm hun


----------



## crazybabe

Hi  Kel

i have just replied to your post
crazyabe


----------



## Stalyvegas

Hiya

Any tips - if you (by which I mean me...) dont have regular cycle, what do you reckon would be the best day to start major bms?

Af arrived on wed night/thursday, took first clomid last night and am taking it til day 6, most places suggest day 14 (I am back at hosp for blood test on day 21). Just wondering if anyone has any other ideas as I have no idea about my cycle length.

Ta
R
x


----------



## kellixxx

stalyvegas my cons told me to have bms on days 10 to 20   


good luck hun

kel


----------



## angelus

Stalyvegas - I can have cycles of 40+ days so we had BMS every other day from day 10 until AF arrived and it weorked for us! If not every other then at least every third. xxxx


----------



## kellixxx

Hi angelus how you doin? are you still house bound hun??


----------



## Stalyvegas

See thats why this site is so useful... day 10 is earlier than I thought so DH will get some action earlier than he thought....  

Thank you ladies
R
x


----------



## kellixxx

have fun


----------



## angelus

Hiya Kelli

Yep still house bound. Still feeling as ill as ever. Still being sick etc! Overdone the household chores today so am really suffering. Trying to get house in order for bubs! Mammoth job! How you doing ? xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

angelus you have plenty of time for that so rest rest rest!   bubs aint gonna notice a messy house is he/she   hope the sickness subsides soon


----------



## angelus

Jo - You know what its like..the whole house needs turning upside down and cleaning and new furniture in and old out and...men just cant follow instructions so i have to butt in !!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Yeah totally agree with Kel and Angelus, day ten onwards Staly....... James Bond,,,,poor you   

Just quick question, TMI ALERT!! I have now had blood in c/m for since yesterday constantly , its nothing like a flow you'd get with start of a/f, but bleeding mildly this long, I have no idea what to class as day one of new cycle, as its literally no more then constant smear when knicker checking since yesterday and really dont want to take chance on this last month or loose chance to keep up momentum of continuing from last month... REALLY FRUSTRATED!!  no sore booobs or tummy pains really either, just that really mild dragging feeling, you'll know what I mean !!! Appreciate any advice that will help.. 

Angelus


----------



## NuttyJo

yeah know what you mean angelus, men hey!

fi... why not ask your cons what to do? i dunno what else to suggest my dear   

im off out babysitting tonight, torturing myself once again! 

love jo xxx


----------



## kellixxx

IM OK ANGLUS IM JUST VERY TIRED FROM WORKING LOTS AND LOTS

Oops I'm shouting.lol

just waiting for my Indian to arrive me and dd having chicken korma yum yum were starving


----------



## kellixxx

Ho fi sorry i cant help hun


----------



## Stalyvegas

Kelli - just had my curry, and it was yum! Hope your was....
Why is there only crap on the telly on a saturday night, I am resisting watching harry 'yawn' potter with DH, might need to fake being asleep if he puts it on!

Snot update - yes its still infesting my home & family, its been 4 days since I smelt anything and my hearing is also fuzzy, hope no-one else gets my germs.

Clomid tablet 2 tonight, bought myself a Bounty ice cream to treat myself.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend, I spent 6 1/2 hours looking at wedding dresses with my sister - and she didnt like ANY !!!!!!!!!!!!
R
xx


----------



## angelus

Fi - I had that stupid red tinted cm for few weeks at begining of being preg so it does not neccessarily mean an AF on the way. In fact i had it at the begining and then at about 9 weeks so i dont know if it helps but i just wanted to say that it doesnt mean the nasty witch is on her way. xxx   

Am off to bed now, feel really ill and am completely exhausted, have not stopped all day!

Love to all

xxxxxxxx


----------



## bev82

Hello everyone

I'm going to apologise first for having a rant but I'm feeling down at the moment. I'm on my first clomid cycle and it seems to be going well so far, the only problems I've had have been sharp stabbing pains near my ovaries (is this normal?). I have to have follicle tracking scans done and on my first one (CD4) the sonographer said that my ovaries looked polycystic    She said that this shouldn't affect my tx and just to keep having the scans done to check them.

The real reason why I'm down though is that my SIL told the whole family yesterday that she is pregnant. They had been trying for a few months (they already have a DD aged 4) and lo and behold, they fall pregnant. Of course I feel really pleased for them but at the same time I feel really annoyed and upset that its not me     . I tried to explain it to my DH but just feel embarrassed that I am upset at someone else's joy. 

Thanks for reading. 

Lots of love and  

Bev


----------



## Lisakitty

Hey Bev - I know exactly how you feel i think most of us do! My sister fell pregnant by accident after I'd been trying over 3 years and I felt like I was going to be consummed by jealousy! Unfortunately she had a miscarriage but tried again and fell her second month trying! I now have a beautiful niece she I adore.

Do your family know you are trying? Mine do and thoughout my sisters pregnancy were quite supportive.

Have a good sunday!

Lisa x


----------



## Hope and Pray

Hi Lisakitty

I am new to this site, my story is very similar to yours. TTC 3 years and classed as unexplained. Took my first Clomid Tablet on the 28th Oct so about 3 days behind you. Had follicle tracking done on day 12 and there was 3 on my left ovary and about 5/6 on the right. However there was only one that was 16mm. All the rest were 10mm and under. Had the pregnyll injection and done the necessary 36 hrs later. Have you had tracking done? If so, how does yours compare to mine? I have been told to test on day 27 (which is this Thurs). I seem to have tender nipples which I don't usually have but then don't know whether this is down to the dip in the weather temp recently. 

Wishing you all the best for your test xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Ladies  
                                         

Stalyvegas   .. We always seem to share the germs..I have a stinky cold again.. and coughing like I am an old man who smokes 20 cigars a day! fun fun fun hope you feel better soon x

Fi .. Good luck to you hunny         I still have your parcel here but think I have deleted your address by mistake can you send it to me again and I will post on Monday !   xx

 Hope and Pray, Crazybabe and LisaKitty ..welcome to the clomid thread .. and good luck with your clomid cycles      

Angelus ..Sorry you are still feeling crappy hun   x

Kelli .. Make sure you get plenty of rest hunny  

Jo ..How are things with you hunny ?  

Bev ..It is always hard isn't it when you hear news like that ..as you end up filled with guilt that you feel resentful its not you .. I think that is perfectly normal.. once your Niece/Nephew arrives you will love them to bits but it will still be hard .. but we are here for you hunny to help you through  

Hi to everyone else   and      to you all x


----------



## Lisakitty

Hope and Pray - I've not had follicle tracking done. I had CD21 bloods done and that's it. I didn't know about follicle tracking till coming on here!
I'm being seen by the gynae clinic and not an infertility clinic do you think that's why it's different? I don't want to miss out on knowing the best time to have bms!
My nipples are really tender too and I'm getting slight crampy pains - maybe af arriving? Don't want to even think that it could be the other!! 

It's so good to be able to speak to others going through the same thing.

 to all

Lisa x


----------



## NuttyJo

morning girls

welcome to the new girlies, and good luck   lisakitty, ive not been given scans either cos im going through my nhs gynae clinic - they said its too time consuming and they need the scan slots for the pregnant women   i am having the day 21 blood though. maybe worth trying OPKs? failing that try bms from days 10-20 and that should cover it! 

kel and angelus, hope you're resting!   

cat   pmd you 

fi... hello! hope its what angelus says   

big hugs to everyone   

love jo xxx


----------



## Hope and Pray

Lisakitty - I was prescribed Clomid by my Gynae Cons and that was it. It wasnt until I got in touch with the fertility nurse and told her that I was taking Clomid that she booked me in for scanning. I would find out if there is a fertility nurse at the hospital you go to and have a chat. My fertility nurse is allocated two scans for those like us who are trying to conceive and has been really helpful and supportive with everything. xxx


----------



## Lisakitty

ooh thats interesting. i have my next appt 14th dec so will check out everything then.


----------



## Stalyvegas

Afternoon all

I can finally smell things again, I think the cold is lifting.

Had 2 days of clomid and feel a bit of an anti climax really - thought i might feel something, maybe even a bit sick but would at least know something would be happenning....  I know, I should be pleased had no nasty side effects, and I am - but was so hyped up about taking it that I would "be able to tell". Oh well, just hope it works - BMS soon, DH cant wait! 

I dont have folicle tracking either, just blood tests on day 21.

My sister is planning her wedding for next october, and she said flippantly yesterday "you best not miss my wedding" - ie, by having a baby! She didnt mean it and was only joking, but i feel enough pressure as it is, and dont need it from elsewhere! Am already thinking that we will have to miss out mid jan - mid feb just in case, so I can be sure I would not be due on her actual wedding day!

Sorry having a 'feeling sorry for myself day'.
R
x


----------



## NuttyJo

stalyvegas, i found i had more side effects after i stopped taking the pills   big   for you


----------



## kellixxx

Just a quick hello from me   might get back on later.

Yes jo ive rested as much as i can but back for long hard days tomorrow  


hope your all ok

love kel

xx xx


----------



## maj79

Just a quick one so I dont lose it, hope you are all OK and welcome back Sharry


----------



## k.j.m

Hi Maj,

Did you get your tickets to see the boys yet? I didnt realise they went on sale yesterday until I just looked!   Any way my DH tells me my brother has got me 2 for Christmas! Yipee, he had to tell me as I would have bought some otherwise. 

Kelly x


----------



## maj79

K.J.M the ones on sale yesterday are the ones how can pre-order, general public dont go on till tomorrow morning


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya girls

Soorrwwweeee too much to catch up on, so I hope this covers it all

       

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## k.j.m

Maj,

I'm confused now then, I've just been on the NEC (Birmingham) website and they are all sold out except the back block and it says they went on sale yesterday and my brother bought mine today (so he told my DH).

Kelly x


----------



## maj79

OOO I dont know then K.J.M

Morning all, I am still feeling a bit down about it all today, I normally try to keep as positive as I can, with the mentality it will happen when it's right. But I have myself convinced it is never ever going to happen, and of course I am blaming myself, if I wasn't fat I wouldn't be in this situation, and if I really wanted it surley I would lose more weight. But at the moment I am that down and had sooo much going on that I am comfort eating. and I hate myself for it. I have pains like I am going to get AF and she just aint showing, and I wont do hpt test till I am at least about cd45 ( on cd 31 now) . I am just very, why me at the moment. Why do people who ache so much have to go through this, when others who couldn't give a damn about the kids can just keep going and going !! Sorry so much for the me post but have to try and get it all out      Thanks and I hope you are all ok


----------



## NuttyJo

maj   dont be sorry for doing a me post, thats what we're here for babe   it helps to get it all out and you know that we wont judge you and that we understand. hope af either stays away for the right reasons   or she hurries up and sorts herself out so you can get going again for the next cycle


----------



## angel83

Morning all

How is everyone today??

Angel83


----------



## maj79

*OMG *  ok like scrap my last post, I am 5ROWS FROM THE FRONT AT THE BOYZONE CONCERTS WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO , YES i DID MEAN TO SHOUT


----------



## kellixxx

Good morning girls just a quick post before i dash out to work ho roll on 7pm  

Maj sending you a BIG   you know were i am if you need me


Have a good day girls

love kel.xx


----------



## angel83

BFN for me girls, did a test today..

Shoulda new really...

Angel83


----------



## kellixxx

angel83 sorry you got a bfn hunni    


love kel


----------



## maj79

Sorry you got BFN Angel83


----------



## angel83

Im sorry too, and aminly cause i hate taking these damn clomid tablets..

The thought of them are nearly worse than the fact that im not pregnant..

But ill be fine, atleast i can prepare for af coming on wednesday...

Angel83


----------



## kellixxx

have you tested to soon??


----------



## maj79

I was just about to say the same as Kel great minds think alike


----------



## max_8579

Hiya maj how ya doing hun?x


----------



## maj79

Hiya Max, I have gone from being really down to ever so hyper   feel like I am bouncing of the walls   How are you hun


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Angel83 
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## angel83

Do you think i have Kelli??


----------



## maj79

Angel83 do you know when you ovulated


----------



## angel83

CD 17 which was Friday 9th


----------



## maj79

Then you are only 11 dpo ( which I have just seen on your ticker  ) Not suppose to test till at least 14 dpo , how long are your cycles normally, I am not trying to get your hopes up but it may be too early, Rosie on here tested the day befoer she was due to and got a bfn then tested the day she should have and got a bfp. Which is why I am soooo against early testers


----------



## angel83

Hiya Maj

thanks for your reply

Well up until starting clomid last month my Cycle lengths where anything up to 34day.

But last month my cycle was 28days on clomid, so i just asummed that it would stay at 28days, plus i bought one of those cheapy hpt tests 2.99.

Maybe i should stay positive until AF arrives, dont feel AF symptoms yet..

Angel83


----------



## maj79

By the sound of it you have tested way too early, esp if you are using the cheap hpt's as I dont think they are sensitive enough. So I would wait a few days and see what happens


----------



## Crazy Fi

Good morning ladies.

Maj  you need to let it out hun and were here.... on the brighter side Great that your so chuffed that you'll be nearly sat on boyzones laps xx

Angel, youve tested way too arly hun, in fact I'd say dont test til thurs/fri......

Kel, take it easy at work now,









Still bl**dy waiting for a.f.... its doing my bonce in now!!! Still getting this blood in c/m though its stopped again now, tested this morning to be on safe side but was BFN, not sure off -hand how late I could test til until it would have to be imaculate conception, not that I think I am ,I just wouldnt want to take next cycle of clomid without being 100%. Any how ...............


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Fi ..good luck hunny    hope you get a late bfp       hey thats me.. weeble bum where did you get that video of me   

Angel ..Good luck hunny     

Em..   can totally empathise with those feelings hunny .. I think its normal after so long to start blaming yourself .. lets face it this ttc through fertility treatment is bloomin hardwork both emotionally/mentally and physically ..so don't beat yourself up hunny you are entitled to have your comfort eating days ..just try and take each day at a time (why am I so much better at giving this advice than taking it     ) Congrats on getting great seats for the concert hun ..  

Max   hunny how are you?

Kelli ..Have a good day hun hope it goes quick for you    x

Kelly ..Hope you get your tickets   

Shellebelle all I can say is             

Mrs Chaos     thanks for looking after us hunny x

Hi and Hugs to    Nix76, Kellyo, Cleg, bagpuss, Jo, Stalyvegas, Maryc, Foxyflug, angeldelight,flowerle, angleus, lawsy, Rosie P, Chinya, Ccoombes, Dougalstwin, Kitten41, KaTiEE, beena, Lam, Kimmy79 and anyone else I have missed


----------



## Shellebell

Oooo I am hoping we are going to be getting a few late BFP on here   

Fi ~ I am the same at the min   I am not monitored and have no idea if/when I have ov  
Angel ~ I hope you have tested too early  
Maj ~ Fabby news on the tickets. That would certainly turn a frown upside down.  Did you need some plaster to mend the holes in the walls  
Kel ~ I hope you are taking it easy at work hun  
KJM ~ If you register at the venues or with the ticket companies you sometimes have prioriy booking, so when they go on sale to gen public they are nearly sold out.

Love n Hugs to you all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## angel83

Hi Shellbell

I hope so too, but im having serious Af cramps now.

So id say the BFN is Right enough

Angel83


----------



## NuttyJo

angel, remember what i said on msn my dear   i really think you tested too early and lets hope that on test day its a bfp! if not we have our plan of action    

ugh my keyboard it crappo, keys keep sticking and the delete key is not working so have to type properly for once!


----------



## Stalyvegas

Afternoon all

DD has been chewing the end of my power adaptor and now I have to hold it into my computer to charge the battery! Think I may need to take it back to the shop as its only 6 months old.

Well done on getting the tickets Maj, glad it perked up your day.

Hello everyone else, hope this is a good week, full of happy thoughts, AF's where they are desired, and BFP's for others, got all my fingers and toes crossed.
R
xxx


----------



## katylou

Hey everyone,
Wow! Not been on the chat thread for a few days and it moves so quickly, so ...

     
...for everyone! Who said lazy?!  

Fingers Xed angel83, I agree too early, you never know  That strange cm sounds like a pain in the bum fi  Shellebell and fi, I don't have a clue when ov is either because I didn't really have a cycle - having a busy week as a result 

I'm feeling a bit sorry for myself - I felt dizzy, like I stood up too quickly - and a bit strange yesterday a few times, and I felt the same today. I re-read the list of clomid side-effects and I saw dizziness was there, but I thought I would only really feel them when I was _taking_ the tablets, not mid-cycle. Has anyone else had feelings like this? They're scaring me a wee bit  I'm also getting twinges in my belly - esp on the left. Come on eggys!  I booked my 21 day bloods (don't get scanned either ) today, so I guess I could ask about the dizziness then. I'm worried about saying anything and being taken off clomid though  Sorry, bit of a me rant 
 everyone,
Katy x


----------



## NuttyJo

hey katy, i noticed i had more side effects after finishing the tablets, probably mid cycle till af time!   its just part of the clomid craziness so try not to worry. also the pains in the ovaries sound good so keep up the bms and best of luck


----------



## katylou

Just missed you, Stalyvegas.  Be careful with that adaptor!!   
Have some  
Kx


----------



## NuttyJo

oh and stalyvegas, i had to tape my lead up cos the dog chewed it! the shop wouldnt replace it cos it was 'done on purpose' and not a fault with their equipment!


----------



## katylou

jo_robinson01 said:


> hey katy, i noticed i had more side effects after finishing the tablets, probably mid cycle till af time!  its just part of the clomid craziness so try not to worry. also the pains in the ovaries sound good so keep up the bms and best of luck


Jeez, can see why people keep using this =>  if it's more-or-less going to be a constant cycle of clomid madness!! The things you celebrate, eh? Ooh, strange, dragging pains in my belly, yay, how exciting   
Thanks Jo,
Kx


----------



## NuttyJo

and just seen you're on cd12 so i would defo reckon its your ovaries cranking into gear to ovulate katy! get jiggy jiggy!


----------



## NuttyJo

i am really craving something sweet and sticky, help me! also want a bottle of wine for some reason, can just taste it now.... yuuuuummmmm! 

oh well, curry is cooking away, that'll have to do! 

how s everyone? hope you're well xxx


----------



## lawsy

mm curry sounds good jo!!!

I def get most of my clomid symptoms mid cycle.

Well on the testing point of view as you know I did mine cd31 n bfn n now cd35 n no af n feelin bit strange. but then again i often do! not sure how long to leave before i test again, as neg results really upset me! xxxxxxxxxxxx love to all


----------



## NuttyJo

hmmm... maybe leave it a bit longer and see what happens lawsy. do you know what day you ovulated on? that might give an indication of when you should expect af to arrive. good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## maj79

Yea shellebell got a few bumps on my ead from jumoing up and down as well  

Evenin all hope you are all ok, thanks Cat, Fi and Jo  

And to everyone who needs one


----------



## LAM

Hi to you all

I am feeling extremely tired .... does anyone else feel like they could sleep all day and night on these stupid tablets?

now on 6th month of clomid and also trying accupunture and traditional chinese medicines.

Good luck to anyone waiting.

L


----------



## Crazy Fi

Lawsy, well it sounds like youve either got an extended cycle which can happenon clomid, or much more hopefully youve got a BFP on the horizon, yes I agree if you can workout when you ovulated and round it off its gonna give you more of an idea whether you can stay hopeful or not.. hope tis the latter

Cat  how you doing hun? are you still sitting at night?

Shelley, its awful isnt it not being able to get support throughout your cycle, post code lottery stinks!

Katylou, I agree its quite common to get symptoms later on in the cycle,

Hi Jo (you crazy little clomid mascot of ours) and Staly, glad your feeling a bit better

Hi Lam, think the clomid hits us all in different ways, and accupuncture sems to be a very good sideline to clomid, good luck

Hi Maj "no matter what they tell us la la la " how you feeling now?

Well still no more bleeding, stupid


----------



## maj79

Hey Fi sorry the stupid witch is giving you the run around, she really knows how to mess with our heads. Hopfully you will get what you want soon      

LAM I used to come home and fall asleep on the couch they ired me out that much, I was like hat cornflakes ad, were the fella getsout of bed and his knuckles were dragging on the floor, but I was like that 24/7. I thnk that was the only reason why he mood swings stopped as I didn't have the energy for them


----------



## Stalyvegas

Hiya

Cold almost nearly gone, my ears popped today and I can hear again...

Jo - my power adaptor is magnetic (got a Mac) so there is nothing to try and tape it to, its teeny tiny and just holds onto the side of my computer, bet a new one will be a fortune! Arrrggh.

Katylou, I thought I would get side effects whilst taking my clomid, but so far nothing (4 days into 1st cycle) but the Oracles on FF advised I would probably get them when I stopped taking them. Hope it means they are working for you    

R
x


----------



## k.j.m

hi everyone, hope you are all ok. 

Maj - you lucky thing! I saw them from the 2nd row once and it was fantastic! I'm just hoping my brother did get me tickets like he told my DH cos I haven't got any and I'll be so mad if I've lost out!

Kelly x


----------



## lawsy

Well not sure about ovulation, simply cos I am a div n ran out of ov tests! Did do one on cd14 n cd15 n bth negative. Also didnt get strong pains again this mth, like did day after pos ov test on cd15 the mth before. So basically dont know? Prob my body peeing about again, as bloody usual!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## angel83

Morning All

How is everyone today on such a lovely morning?   

Thanks Jo - I know im going to try and stay positive cause even if it is a bfn i have a plan to help me get through the next cycle cause i have a buddy in you..  

Still no   

So i guess you never know.

I woke again this morning having to pee. This morning it was 4am yesterday morning it was 5.30am. All a bit strange for my liking...

Angel83


----------



## Stalyvegas

Bugger bugger bugger bugger

I went to bed last night and was so engrossed in Americas Next Top Model that I totally forgot about my Clomid......  I waited months for it, then weeks for AF, and I only manage to remember it 3 times!!!!!!

I took the tablet I forgot this morning, but is that too late? I have one more to take so should I take it tonight, or leave it til tomorrow morning so that there has been 24 hours between them?

Today is day 6 - so it should be my last tablet tonight. Anyone else been so stupid - or just me?

Rach
x


----------



## angel83

Hi Stalyvegas

If it were me i would prob take another tonight. But i do all the wrong things.

Probably best to call you GP or CONS and see what they say.. Best to know from the professionals for peace of mind..

Angel83


----------



## maj79

Morning All

Stalyvegas, sorry I have no idea what you should do for the best   usless aren't I !!

Morning Angel83, hope youare OK.

   to everyone who needs them, well after being so hyper yesterday I feel well and truley down in the dumps again today, thinking it is AF on her way and I am having my moody couple of days, time will tell.


----------



## angel83

Hi Maj

Sorry you are down today...

Im feeling a bit similar myself today - just wish if AF was coming then it would not drag it out...

angel83


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi girls well I have just come home from hospital have been on a nebuliser what feels like hours after having an asthma attack early this morning.. asthma has been getting worse all week can always tell cos I have to have my fan on at night ..I am my own worst enemy cos I have been slack taking notice of it and not been doing peak flow measurements for ages .. which usually indicates it is getting worse.. so slap wrist for me ..also means I can't go on the conference I was due to go on tomorrow and thursday which I am gutted about..but have had strict instructions that they would only discharge me if I promised to stay in the warm ..and this conference would be via train and would mean lots of waiting around and they also don't want me on my own at night/early morning as this is when I am prone to getting my attacks.. and AF has arrived big style .. flooding everywhere again .. such fun ..such fun .. may as well kick myself up the bum .. I think I might have to go into dirty phone calls with my rasping lol might make some money ..

Right off to bed for a bit as sooo tired .. catch you later x
Cat x


----------



## maj79

Cat sounds like you are going to the best plave for you. Wrap up warm AND TAKE IT EASY    Hoope you are better soon sweetie


----------



## angel83

Hi Cat

Get better soon
Wrap up warm, and take it easy.


Angel83


----------



## Stalyvegas

Get well soon Cat
R
x


----------



## kellixxx

Afternoon girls ive came home from work im way to tired and got a funny tummy ache  

Angel83 sorry i took ages to answer you but yes i think its wat to soon for you to be tessting   step away from them pee sticks please and wait till 14 dpo

love kel


----------



## Shellebell

Cat ~    Look after yourself mrs !!     
Kelli ~ I hope you are feeling better soon hun  

I am having a pant's day at work. I am the only senior in, so getting loads of callbacks/moaning customers    AND I think AF is making an appearance  

 and   to all those that need it

Shelley Xxx


----------



## angel83

Hiya

Thanks Kelli - Hope you get better soon.

Does that mean i should not really be due my AF tomorrow if im only 11 days past ovulation today? B4 clomid my cycles where 32 days +

But 1st round of clomid 28 day cycle, thats why i thought i was due on tomorrow.

HI Shellbell hope AF stays away for you too..

Angel83


----------



## kellixxx

No hun normaly 14 dpo, are you sure you ov 11 days ago? cos if you dod then day 14 is about right.


kel


----------



## angel83

I ovulated CD 17 and im now on CD28


----------



## kellixxx

That makes your test day on day 31 hun


----------



## angel83

Thanks Kelli

So that means im due AF then too...

Angel83


----------



## kellixxx

You should be. but lets hope not and you get a bfp hun     


kel


----------



## angel83

Cheers Hun


----------



## NuttyJo

get well soon cat & kel  

   for everyone who is having a crappy day

   for everyone else who isnt ill or having a crappy day but just cos i wanted to!

 angel, my cycles are totally random lengths on clomid so dont take any notice of the normal cycle lenghts. madness init! i did my ticker at 35 days to cover it lol... think im due to test on cd31 though as im pretty sure i ov'd cd17 now


----------



## maj79

Afternoon Jo, here's one back for you   just for the sheer hell of it   How are you today


----------



## NuttyJo

hey maj, ta for the hug! im ok, feel very strange (more than normal!) today and not sure why   got strange feelings in my tummy, very hot, tired and want to just sleep all day. keep burping too and i never burp   

im off to cadets later though so that should chear me up as we;ve got some proper army men comming to do a demonstration for the kids   i arranged it!  

how you feeling now maj? ok i hope


----------



## maj79

Feeling better now ta Jo, but thats what a load of caffine does to you  Think I would feel a loadddddddddd better if I was to come and watch some army men   Sorry you are feeling even _more_ strange then usual, think it must be thinking about said army men


----------



## NuttyJo

i have just burst into tears for no aparent reason   feel like a total looney and dont know whats wrong with me   i cant even blame the pills as not on them at the mo. 

will try and take some pics of the army men though for you all x


----------



## maj79

big hug for ya


----------



## NuttyJo

thanks maj, i dont even feel sad about anything in particular. think it must have just been an overdue crying session. head hurts now though from crying! right better get ready for later. love you all xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

*("\(*-*)/")*

to all you ladies feeling down and unwell. Cat snuggle up and look after yourselfa and you Kel, Maj And Jo  too.... this miserable weather doesnt help either does it xx


----------



## sj79

Hi Ladies, 

Lordy - you lot move quick on here! 

i was just reading through the last few days posts -  i thught i had done well not suffering many symptoms whilst on the clomid - i didnt realise the after effects can still be noticed further in your cycle - they dont tell you that at the hospital do they?!! 

Can anyone help me - prior to going to see consultant at hosp i was doing OPK but then consultant said these wouldnt be accurate anyway because of my PCOS - ive been doing my BBT since AF arrived shall i just stick to this or do you think its worth investing in some more sticks - i suppose if the tablets are working then the sticks will too - im currently CD9 have first follicle tracking scan on fri CD12 so hopefully that might indicate if its working or not

with regards to when best to have BMS - much to DH delight we started today (TMI - Sorry) i just dont want to leave anything to chance - if this cycle doesnt work ill be shattered by time AF arrives again! 

Lots of positive energy and hugs to you all - for some reason my smileys arent working!! 

Sj x x


----------



## maj79

Dont forget the pictures Jo  

Cat I hope you have your feet up resting    

Thanks Fi, How are you today ??

Cleg you have been very very quiet   its scary  

Max how are you hun  

Kel have you rested enough yet, get your behind on here now    

sj79 I dont use opk's or chart so I cant help you sorry, What I would say is have you used opk's before and did they work for you? From what I have read charting is suppose to be more reliable, but someone will prob be along toprove me wrong   Good Luck  

Rosie how are you and little Emelia ( hope I have spelt that right   )  

Evening to everyone else


----------



## angelus

Kelli ...are you there? Wanted to really freak you out! xx


----------



## maj79

She prob wont be for another hour or so Angelus, waiting for her DD to go to bed


----------



## angelus

Shall i show you how i am going to freak her out.?


----------



## Crazy Fi

Sj, my consultant told me the same,but lots of ladies withpcos seem to use them anyhow,so I wouldnt like to advise... tried them myself last month and found them really frustrating personally good luck on what you decide...

Maj how you feeling now? I been "having" to wrap Christmas pressies today!!  

Hi Angelus how you doing ?


----------



## angelus

Fi- Feeling really mischievious


----------



## maj79

Yea go on Angelus, as long as it isn't going tofreak me out as well  

I loveeeeeeee wrapping Fi   You should have sent them to me I would have done them for you


----------



## angelus

Ok...look at my avatar picture thing and see what you think! I just hope it works! He He xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh you little bugger you I bet she will freak    ........ thats a good un lol


----------



## maj79

I was just sat here thinking you dont half look like Kelli


----------



## angelus

How long do you think it will take her to notice!! Dont want to leave it like that for too long!


----------



## maj79

God with Kel it could be 1 minute or bloody months


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh you gotta leave it on til she arrives lol...

Like my avatar? "Fi's got the rhythm.. oh yeah!"


----------



## maj79

Smack ya b!tch up Fi


----------



## Crazy Fi

Lol ..... go Fi go Fi .... I need cheering up as Ive joined Cat in the flooding marathon, and  Angelus has cheered me up a bit too with her sick sense of humour, my kinda funny


----------



## maj79

Fi , all we need now is for Kel to get her backside on, KELLLLIIIIIIIIII. Do you think she heard


----------



## kellixxx

OMG how did you do that


----------



## angelus

He He He....


----------



## kellixxx

I like it   im glad you want to look like me    


Your all mad


----------



## Crazy Fi

Maj you know what Im thinking (Whos Angelus's next victim!!)

Kelli


----------



## angelus

Its magic.....i can look like any of you! xxx


----------



## kellixxx

yes but who and how


----------



## maj79

Well I have never had my pic up on here so it cant be me


----------



## angelus

Keep watching now..... altogether...izzy wizzy lets get busy.....


----------



## maj79

I like that Angelus it looks like I have  a BFP ticker


----------



## kellixxx

What you 2 plotting??


----------



## Crazy Fi

I remember how lol!!! I gotta good memory (well selective good memory)


----------



## kellixxx

no you dont she has told you fi??


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Wot did I miss


----------



## Crazy Fi

Angelus is working magic cat, shes been magiking Kelli and Maj up in her avatar


----------



## kellixxx

anglus had my pick up hun and i dont know how


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Oooh spooky   right just popped on to say good night ..   catch up with everyone tomorrow as I am staying off tomorrow coughing like I have smoked 50 cigs a day for the past 50 yrs.. and breathing is still rubbish so staying in the warm tomorrow.. Nighty night x
Cat x


----------



## maj79

Night Cat take it easy hun


----------



## kellixxx

Get well soon cat good night hun.xxxxx


----------



## kellixxx

Night night ladys


kel


----------



## maj79

Night hun


----------



## Shellebell

OMG girls, what have you been up to    

Well I think AF is on the way   This was the last chance before my follow up appt on 12th Dec. I think I am going to dig my heals in and get some tests/monitoring. I say that now but might just sit there and nod  

Shelley Xxx


----------



## maj79

Morning All

CAT how are you this morning, any better hun     

Jo how were the Army men, were they fit or a big let down  

Fi hope you are feeling a bit better today as well    

Kel hope you have a good day  

Shellebell I see you have signed up for the ladder of love, did you do it last year and do yo have any idea what it is, coz I am rather scared  

Hello Angelus, Angel83, K.J.M, Cleg, Max, Sharry and the million others I have forgotten   

Well I feel sick to the pit of my stomach so I am sucking polos as if they are going out of fashion coz it is the only thing that seems to help  

Em xxx


----------



## angel83

Morning all

How is everyone today?

Hope your feeling better Cat.

And shellbell i hope that AF has stayed away.

No sign of mine yet...

Jo - How were the hotties

Angel83


----------



## kellixxx

Morning girls have a nice day.xx



kel


----------



## maj79

It's quiet on here today, is everyone working hard


----------



## wouldloveababycat

No coughing like a good un though does that count lol .. just got my pantomime tickets through and the daft woman has sent me tickets for the wrong one .. I don't want to watch bloomin  dalmations .. If I see 101 dalmations one more time I will scream !!


----------



## maj79

You will have to get on there and give them


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Managed to swap them ..the new tickets were £25 more expensive though   as they don't do concessions on that one.. but it will be good ..the thought of watching 101 dalmations after watching the film every night last week virtually made me go   we are going to watch the Pantomime and then going out for dinner on Christmas Eve .. should be good fun.. 

What are you up to today then hun?

Cat x


----------



## maj79

Usual stuff , not much   The post has just come in so I will now have something to do for the next hour or so, then back on me  for the rest of the day


----------



## kellixxx

Hiya ive been to see my dr about all the pains i was getting. he has told me  off for working with my past history Oooppsss  

He has gave me time off work and told me to REST bubs is laying on all my nerves thats why ive been so ill.


love kel


----------



## NuttyJo

hey ladies, how are we all doing today?

well the men were ok... one of them was quite scrummy! dh banned me from taking pics though   

cat hope you're feeling better  

hey shelley, hope af has stayed away and also angel too!   

maj, thanks for the hug!   i dont know how to send them back so thats the best i can do  

i am going crazy mental today... keep telling myself that this will be the month and i will get a bfp... then i think i am just mental for even thinking that cos i know it wont happen... keep going round in circles   got lots of good signs but i also know that they can mean af is getting rready to attack   

i am going to have to test saturday so i know whether to drink or not for the casino night, do you think it would be an accurate result on cd29? think i ov'd on cd17 (ignore my ticker cos i couldnt be bothered to change it to 31 day cycle) 

love jo xxx

ohhh just seen your post kel, hope things are ok and make sure you do rest ok


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I have just done my Tesco order and have ordered quite a lot of bad things cos I am feeling poop .. unfortunately just missed out on having it delivered tonight boooo ! so got to wait for tomorrow night x

Ahhh Kelli .. that means you get to spend more time chatting to us mad lot  

Hi Jo .. I am a wheeze bag still .. coughing will have to give up the cigars I think       for you hunny x
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Who wants some bubbles ?


----------



## kellixxx

Mmmmeeeeeeeeeee cat


You lot are stuck with me now.lol


back in a bit.xx


thanx jo


----------



## wouldloveababycat

What no. do you want to be on bubblewise??


----------



## NuttyJo

i want 131313 please cat


----------



## maj79

Tut Jo, Bad DH, didnt you tell him they were for us   Its is hard trying to stay positive with out getting your hopes up too much   hope it works for you 

Kel yipeeeeee got me day time buddy back   Always told you you should have put my need first  

Cat STEP AWAY FROM THE BADDIES   Send them my way and I will keep them out your reach, as for bubbles I dont have a special number


----------



## maj79

Jo how did I know you would do the ladder of love


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Who will help me blow bubbles for Jo cos I have finger ache !


----------



## Stalyvegas

Afternoon all

Cat if you want to blow bubbles you can do them in my direction if you like.... I like even numbers. Hope the asthma is getting better.

No heating today as having the boiler moved, thought I might get some nice plumber chaps to ogle, but nope - they are not eye candy im afraid.

Have never done Tesco home shopping, might give it a go as am bored.
Finished my Clomid last night, also gave DH anything yummy in the house and told him to hide it whilst I went upstairs, have been eating everything in sight and put 2lb on instead of losing it....  must be a good girl!
R
x


----------



## maj79

Hopefully those bubbles are even for you stalyvegas  

Right girls thre seems to be a few of us on here in the same predicament. We all need/want to lose weight to help us reach our dream. Surley there must be something we can do to help each other, we all know how hard it is and how much we want a child, so we have got to have some sort of support system for each other


----------



## Stalyvegas

I am crap at diets - had never been on one until the consultant told me I had to lose weight or kiss goodbye to a baby. I did lose the weight and I was so strict, I just dont have anyone saying that to me now and am finding it really hard to be motivated. 

I just decided last night that I had gotten to a point where it was getting ridiculous, I didnt need to hide (and consume in secret) the thorntons chocolates that I bought, or the 2 pcks of super noodles that I sneaked yesterday....  I just shouldnt eat them at all.

Last time I bought something nice to wear, and hung it on the wardrobe door as inspiration, and am thinking of putting a picture on the fridge too.

Lets all be strong - say no to cake, bread, sweets, pasta, rice, cous cous, root veg......  say yes to green veg, meat and fish!!!!!!
We will be all be skinny for 2008.
R
xx


----------



## maj79

I was walking past the cantten before and I am craving salt and vinegar crisp   my mouth has just watered at the mere mention of them !! And I was just repeating to myself, I dont want criso I want a baby over and over


----------



## Stalyvegas

Well done Maj, and thanks for the bubbles!


----------



## NuttyJo

lol cat, i didnt really think you would blow my bubbles to that number! it would be nice though  

and erm, i wish i had read the past few threads before stuffing myself with a cheese and pickle sarnie, half a tube of pringles and a maltesers ice cream   i just suddenly got the munchies and couldnt stop eating!   didnt help the sick feeling much though lol! 

anyone for a cuppa?


----------



## maj79

What flavour pringles where they   Oh yes please cup of tea with milk mmmm


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yes please Jo my finger needs refreshment .. lol


----------



## NuttyJo

cat you're sposed to drink the tea... not dip ya finger in it!  

well kettles on girls

and they were bbq pringles but i am really wanting salt and vinegar ones now! (ta maj!!!)


----------



## kellixxx

what about mmmeeeeeeeeeee hahahaha

Any number will do.lol

Jo mines a black coffee with 2 heap spoons of coffee please


----------



## maj79

your welcome Jo If I have to suffer so can you  

Cat do you feel sick on Met, I have been terrible the last few nights but I was the same this morning, I asked on the met board but they aren't as gobby as us lot  

How can you coffee with no milk, ya weirdo Kel


----------



## kellixxx

Mmmmmmmmmm lush i think you mean im the normal 1 coffee and milk just yuck


----------



## NuttyJo

yukkkkk! i hate coffee!!! i will have to make yours with a peg on me nose kel lol... the smell makes me want to throw up! 

maj... i want them chip sticks now! corrr! and why are you feeling sick missy?   could it be a suprise xmas present by any chance?


----------



## maj79

OMG Asdas own chipsticks, that are that flavoury they hurt your tounge mmmmmmmmm I WANT SOME   I doubt it Jo, think it is prob the Met, that is why I am asking


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Blimey you lot can natter ..will blow you some Kelli once I reach Jo's magic no.. could be here some time ..


----------



## kellixxx

good luck cat


----------



## maj79

Right girly goo's got to go on my rounds collecting the post, shouldn't be too long, even less if there is not much, and I will remember every time I pass the 5 canteens I DO NOT WANT CRISPS I WANT A BABY


----------



## NuttyJo

you can do it maj! be strong! 

and i have blown kel some bubbles to make up for cat blowing all mine


----------



## maj79

dont forget meeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## angel83

Hi All

Im going to blow bubbles for all of you, Cause i want you all to have a BFP before xmas.....

Ill be fine.... I dont need more bubbles - Cause i know im having a BFN this time - have awful AF cramps now   and im constantly knicker checking

Angel83


----------



## Shellebell

I was only on here last night  How much to catch up on !?!?!?
I have just come back off lunch and gone back to the machine and cateen for salt and vinegar crisps 

Angel ~ 

so are we all going to help each other with eating naughties ? <puts the chocy biccies in the drawer and locks it>

Shelley xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

just read your diary angel, try to stay positive hun as its not over yet!  

and im gonna blow lots of bubbles too, anyone have a special number they want?


 shelley!!! gimme gimme gimme!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Will blow some more later Jo my lunch is ready so going to scoff and watch diagnosis murder lol


----------



## angel83

if so please let me have 777 bubbles


----------



## NuttyJo

sorted for ya angel! 

lol im doing the same cat! makes me wonder how the police man stays a police man as he doctor dad always solves things!


----------



## kellixxx

Thank you


----------



## angel83

Oh thank you So much Jo.

How do you blow a whole lot at a time....??

PLEASE DONT TOUCH MY BUBBLES UNTIL MY SATURDAY TEST DAY IT MIGHT BRING ME LUCK


----------



## NuttyJo

i just keep clicking away and dont let the page refresh... if that makes sense? 

 we shall be testing the same day angel! (ok so mine will be 2 days earlier than it should though but i cant wait any longer!) 

and you're welcome kel xxx


----------



## kellixxx

Jo dont you be testing girl you know you should wait   


Good luck to you both tho


----------



## NuttyJo

ohhhh but please kel! i really am going insane!!!   and also planning on getting hammered sat night if its a bfn!


----------



## angel83

I know Jo

but judging by how im feeling i dont think ill make it till Saturday

Im gonna try not to test again at all.. and if i get to Tuesday ill then be 4 days late. Ill test then. But im sure that ill see Af long B4 it. Hun stay strong, dont bother testing - just have your drink and forget it. I doesnt hard others when they dont even know they are preg..

Angel83


----------



## kellixxx

NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO


----------



## angel83

Kelli

what pg symtoms did you have b4 testing

PLEASE DONT TOUCH MY BUBBLES UNTIL MY SATURDAY TEST DAY IT MIGHT BRING ME LUCK


----------



## NuttyJo

am sulking now!


----------



## angel83

ah get over yourself jo


----------



## Shellebell

YUMMY


----------



## NuttyJo




----------



## maj79

Jo on SATURDAY  

oK now I am licking the screen


----------



## angel83

God you girls really can cheer someone up.. 

Jo im blowing you loads of bubbles while cats away...

PLEASE DONT TOUCH MY BUBBLES UNTIL MY SATURDAY TEST DAY IT MIGHT BRING ME LUCK


----------



## maj79

OK really not good, I have just had a funny turn, gone dizzy and fell down the stairs, I am now sitting here with sweat literatly pouring off me


----------



## NuttyJo

maj, no matter how much you try it on i am not letting you have them crisps!   

seriously though, get checked out!


----------



## angel83

oh Maj i hope you are ok, Could you be pregnant, dizzyness is a common syptom.


Jo look at you bubbles 

PLEASE DONT TOUCH MY BUBBLES UNTIL MY SATURDAY TEST DAY IT MIGHT BRING ME LUCK


----------



## NuttyJo

woohoo! its getting there angel... keep it up!


----------



## angel83

STEP AWAY FROM JOS BUBBLES

KEEP THEM AT 13131

PLEASE DONT TOUCH MY BUBBLES UNTIL MY SATURDAY TEST DAY IT MIGHT BRING ME LUCK


----------



## NuttyJo

thanks angel & cat!


----------



## angel83

No probs hun

it might help us through till Saturday


----------



## maj79

Think you are going to need a bandage for that finger now cat and Angel, or at least an ice pack  

I think it's the met playing silly buggers with me to be honest, I am going to go and grab a cup of tea and have a little sit outside I think.


----------



## NuttyJo

maj what day are you on? i wish you would bloody test and put me out of my misery!!! im so hoping its a bfp for you!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Em are you ok hunny  
...its a pleasure Jo x good bubble blowing Angel ..Good Luck to both you and Jo for Saturday   

Was it you who asked about Met Em yes it does make you feel dizzy/sick so if thats you Em who just fell over could be the Met although sickness/nausea more common than falling over  

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Em ..What no bubbles would you like ?


----------



## NuttyJo

cat what number would you like? i have made a start but didnt know where to stop!


----------



## maj79

Cat I am not bothered about the number to be honest, I just like to get them  

I only fell coz I went dizzy going down the stairs, but I have just been the canteen and got dum dum dummmmmmmmmmmmmm a little cartoon of orange juice ( I think my blood sugar levels might be low) and a cup of tea, wahoooo me  

Jo I am on CD33 but I wont test till @ least 45+ as have really irregular cycles and I hate wasting my money


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Jo can I hav all 1's I like neat no.s


----------



## angel83

im sorry jo i was blowing bubbles for jo too


----------



## NuttyJo

there ya go cat!  

maj, god thats ages away! i couldnt wait that long!!!


----------



## NuttyJo

oh bum, cat its gone over


----------



## maj79

Nah it will fly by and AF will prob come before then, It will prob turn up next thursday coz I am going out on the Friday


----------



## NuttyJo

i have just found my first love on ********!       do i add him as a friend?


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi ladies

Sorry for theme post but I just need to SCREAM!!!!!!!!


----------



## NuttyJo

whhhhhhhhhhhy fi? whats up?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Whats up hunny ?? 

thanks Jo now I want the same as you cos its not nice and neat now lol

Just had a thought ..do you think I can go into work in my slippers cos they are sooo cosy!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Ok I dont wanna go on the something to cry .... post, I want to talk to my friends who I know will understand,
Ive just done something really stupid.... I ended up in a position of watching my DH's DS on the day he was born on video, in the hospital, and then at my at my MILS the same day (who was her MIL then) I hate her so much anyway (the x) she has tried to violate our lives for too long and given us untold grief.. and now Ive subjected myself to watching the whole happy moments of his "x" giving my now DH his child, on fathers day too., he was born.... I was tranferring an old tape to dvd thinking it was when he was a few months old,for a suprise for Christmas for his MIL as she ahd thought it was lost,thinknig Id be ok cos we have to rise above these things dont we.... we all have pasts.. but no stupid cow here was so shocked to see it started in the hospital, that I sat frozen, I couldnt take my eyes off it, its really ripped me seeing that evil b*tch giving him the one thing I cant!!!! To watch the emotions, his MIL and SIL's pride... all of it... I feel like sh*t, Im no good, I cant even give him that child I yearn to.. Im near the end now and its not looking hopeful... And to top it off Im a fat cow who still comfort eats and stuffs her face when I want to just loose it so I have more of a chance, whats wrong with me that I cant even do that!! I know I sound self centred, but I feel so angry and its hurting so much to see his feelings on there and that I cant give him that one thing he  wants so much too,....


----------



## Crazy Fi

and Im ashamed to say I feel eaten with jealousy and envy...


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Honey you are not a fat cow and your DH loves you for a lot more than you being able to give him a child .. please don't beat yourself up hunny   and you are normal feeling jealous .. I feel that about my friend who is pregnant and resent every woman that I see who obviously doesn't give a sh** about their children cos I want it to be me me me WHO HAS THE CHILD.. !! 

YOU ARE NOT SELFISH ..YOU ARE A LOVELY PERSON AND WE LOVE YOU AND WE ARE HERE FOR YOU XXXX 

Cat x


----------



## angel83

Hey Fi

These are normal feelings any of us would feel.

Dont be so down on yourself...

PLEASE DONT TOUCH MY BUBBLES UNTIL MY SATURDAY TEST DAY IT MIGHT BRING ME LUCK

Angel83


----------



## wouldloveababycat

....and I think all of us would feel the same hunny   you are special and your DH would be devastated without you in his life .. please don't blame yourself hunny    , you have done all you can, you are not some superhuman.. it is utterly devasting though I know that ..have a good cry hunny let it all out   the only important person in this is you right now ..stuff the mil/sil etc xxx
Cat x


----------



## maj79

Fi dontbe ashamed of the way you feel, it is when we start bottling things up that makes us worse. I am sooooo sorry you had to see that , I know how I felt when DP was just showing me a picture of him and his DD just after she had been born, it was horrible, so to actually witness it. I know it is going to be noooooooooo consolation but your DH choose YOU, he wants to spend the rest of his life with the woman he loves. I am digging deep and there is nothing I can think of saying that could make you feel any way better what so ever. All I will say is you have a right to your feelings, and it doesn't matter if they are good or bad, THAT IS THE WAY YOU FEEL, do not deny it. I just hope that you will get the miracle you want, and until then get the love and comfort from in the arms of the man you love so much


----------



## NuttyJo

fi   you certianly are not alone in what you;re feeling and dont ever be afraid to come to us for advice and support.   i have no words that will help you feel better but want you to know that we're always here for you  

p.s... cat... i am trying to do your bubbles like mine


----------



## angel83

Ill help you Jo


----------



## Crazy Fi

Its really hurting, I cant give the man I love so so much what she could and did, it was so in my face and its just really hurting, I know I was silly to watch but I just couldnt move away from it, and my times so nearly up, Im 43 for gods sake, a few months of clomid to take at tops, and then thats it, no more chances and I think it really brought it home....Im sorry to rant but its really stuck the knife in, and I knew the only people who would know where I was coming form was yous, even though all our situations are different... it was just crippling to watch, especially with it being my DH  
Im sorry.... and thanks for the support I just need to let it out


----------



## angel83

Fi           

Jo you can finish it - im away homw now to knicker watch  

PLEASE DONT TOUCH MY BUBBLES UNTIL MY SATURDAY TEST DAY IT MIGHT BRING ME LUCK


----------



## NuttyJo

fi        

thanks for the help angel, there you go cat!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

oops did you press once too often lol or is that the naughty bubble monster lol
Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

i did it right     blumin bubble monster is at it again!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I think I know who it might be and think they are saddo's especially as really I couldn't care less what no. my bubbles are on ..it makes no difference to our luck really .. just makes me laugh that they are soooo sad.
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Here here Cat I think were on the same wavelength... just remember girls good things come to "nice" people


----------



## NuttyJo

hmmm i am thinking i might know who you mean now too..... such a saddo!


----------



## Lisakitty

hey everyone Having up and down week this week. Found out on Monday that my CD21 test came back showing high levels of hormone suggesting I did ov - yay but started spotting yesterday - boo.

Resigned to trying again next month but still really excited that the clomid is working.

Have the most awful cramp which is unusual for me as it normally only kicks in after AF is properly here. I'm gonna be so annoyed waiting for CD2 to start the clomid again.

How is everyone?

Fi - I hope you speak to your DH as only he can comfort you about that. Just bear in mind that she's his ex for a reason. He's with you and loves you now!

 and   for all

Lisa x


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Fi 

Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Lisa ...Good luck hunny          x


----------



## MaryC

Hi ladies,

Haven't posted on this thread for a while, I'm having a really crap day!!!!!
CD34 no A/F, no bun in the oven I did a test this morning BFN BFN BFN BFN. I was actually in quite good form this morning but as the day has gone on I feel soooooooooooo awful. My hormones have gone through the roof and I'm like a devil woman! I am climbing the walls and am very very agitated, I feel so 'odd', I hate it.
I don't think I can tolerate much more of this clomid torture, I was up most of the night with horrendous hot flushes too. I think I'll give it another month or two and then i'll have to throw in the towel. I already have a DD and I have found myself snapping at her this afternoon for really no reason which is not good at all, and not fair on her! Meant to be increasing to 150mg of clomid next month if unsuccessful this month, god only knows what state I'll be in.

I'm sure some of you, if not all! have been through similar experiences with clomid, so I'm sure you understand the value of being able to have a good winge, so thanks for listening to me. It really helps!

Mary


----------



## AmyD

Hi girls 
Just wondering I know you all seem to be friends is there room for 1 more??

I am just about to start my 4th month on Clomid and I am slowly going mad just thought the support might be a boost for my already s**tty mood

thanks Amy


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Mary C .. I found I had less side effects on 150mg than I did on 50mg strangely enough hope its the same for you           do you take the tablets at night I always found that I had far less side effects taking it at night  x

Amy ..there is always room for one more clomid chick hunny ...4th Month ..where have you been for so long .. this is a great site for support hun..   I am sure the other girls will come on and introduce themselves to you ..but for now good luck and just shout with any questions .. sending you lots of positive vibes hope you get a BFP very soon          we do rabble a lot on here but don't be afraid just to join in ..word of warning though..soon you may be as mad as the rest of us    xx

Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

Big   fi i do hope your smiling again soon. if you ever need to talk I'm here for you  



Ive only been gone since 3 and you lot have done about 6 pages i cant keep up.lol


love kel


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yeah they do talk a lot think its that Jo


----------



## kellixxx

I thorght it was cat


----------



## kellixxx

Cant keep awake good night girls   im such a light weight   


kel


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Night hunny ..it does appear to be doesn't it lol


----------



## Lisakitty

I've just been down to my sisters and cuddles from my 11 week old niece. I love her to bits but want my own 

Drowning my sorrows with hot chocolate just now!  

Hope everyone has a great Thursday. 

Lisa x


----------



## AmyD

Cheers Cat just what I needed to hear!!

Did a test today as due on Friday and well I am not pregnant again!!!  !!!!!!!!!!! going to start the Clomid again this weekend and just fed up really, feel like I have hit rock bottom, reading some the post's people seem hormonal in a sense of rage I feel weepy and so pathetic that I am  .

Never mind I will be back on the 1st day of Clomid god I love that drug!!!!!!!! Not!!!!! although on the plus side and lets face it we all need to find one of those my boobs are huge and my hubby thinks it's great!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maj79

Fi Hope the ache subsides a bit soon  

Cat, Jo I couldn't think of any one bitter, childish  and spitful enought to want to change bubbles   Good job there is something called karma in the world  

Kel not working any more and still half asleep  

MaryC, I was the same as Cat, my side effects dissapeared when my dose was uped, good luck hun   

Hi Amy and welcome, there is always room for more, it can be quite fast moving so just jump in and holler any time  

Hope every one is fine, I am still wanting crisps, I am starting to halucinate now


----------



## NuttyJo

who is blaming me for chattering too much?!! cos i will redirect the blame to maj  

welcome newbies and just jump right in!   for you all

this is a short one from moi as i am going nite nites  

love jo x


----------



## maj79

Joooooooooooooo think I am sorry I signd up for that thing   

And you can blame me all you want


----------



## NuttyJo

omg.... good job i saved the freebie paper that came today      right im really off to bed now!

night xxx


----------



## maj79

Night night Jo


----------



## Lisakitty

AmyD - Clomid has made your boobs bigger!?

Anyone else had that happen? I don't really need mine to get any bigger! DH would love it though.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

You have lost me what are you two on about  

I went up two cup sizes in a year I am now FF


----------



## maj79

I wish I did


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahh you can hav some of mine Em I have more than enough to share


----------



## maj79

Thanks Cat I am on my way with a knife


----------



## Lisakitty

Oh My God  Cat  2 cup sizes!

I suppose it's one of the better side effects.

What did you call your cat by the way?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Well Mardyarse would suit it .. or greedy guts .. have got some worming stuff coming cos I have never seen a cat eat so much .. it is def fattening up .. but I wonder if it has a home but they just neglect it .. it disappears off sometimes and comes back here to be fed and have a sleep .. I try calling it Noodles but it looks up at me as if I am mad !!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi I know your all asleep, or near as, but just wanted to thank you all for your support today.. Ive had a long chat with my DH, and its all in perspective now... So thanks again, and for my pm's...you lot are great.....
nite nite  xx


----------



## angel83

Morning all

Hows things today?

Fi im sooooo glad you spoke to you DH and that everything is ok.....  

Still No AF yet.....

Angel83

PLEASE DONT TOUCH MY BUBBLES I LOVE MY 777


----------



## maj79

Fi hope you are feeling a bit better today hun  

Angel83     positive vibes that your AF stays away.

CAT how are you today  

Heloo everybody hope you are fine and well   

Well I am fuminnnnnnnnnnnnnn I hate hate hate men, I dont know why we bother putting ourselves through trying to live with them, or should that be why I   . Not going to go into it just need a little vent before I get in my van and run someone over, prefebly D(YEA THATS A JOKE)P


----------



## kellixxx

Morning girls 

BIG   em im here for you


Dont be chatting to much i cant keep up


kel


----------



## maj79

You shouldn't stay away then Kel


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Still at home ..got ready for work then had a mega wheezing coughing attack and was sick over and over til I was in tears and shaking so decided I am staying at home .. cos will only end up at work crying cos I have so much work to do so need to be on top form when I go back..  

Em ..Try not to run anyone over hunny .. just have a virtual rant instead      here if you need us hunny x


----------



## maj79

Ta Cat, but be warned if I start I may never stop  

Sorry you still aren't feeling well, but at least you can cosy up warm again all day


----------



## angel83

Cat get better soon

I changed your bubbles to 13333 - just to cheer you up.

Angel83


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thanks lovely ladies ..  

...its frustrating cos I really needed a couple of weeks off but because I have been off sick this week I don't feel I can go back and ask for time off even though I would have had time off by now..but it looks like my boss is going to be off until after Christmas so that would mean no holiday until Christmas and I am shattered, have not had a holiday since July when I moved ..so that was not exactly relaxing .. and just need a complete break..at the moment I am on the phone half the day trying to sort things out at work.. need a complete break from the place! Think its cos I am tired and run down that I am picking up all the bugs..
Cat x


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Hi ladies
hope everyone is ok
Just popping in to say Cat








Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thanks hunny I LOVE that big hug x


----------



## maj79

I am       I want to go home, I am having   of a day, and I now have a bag of salt 'n' vinegar crisps


----------



## angel83

Well i went back to weight watcher last night for my weigh in and i lost 1lb

Big woopy - but ok i wasnt great last week.

My sis lost 2lb. looks like its gonna be slow progress from us..

I hate waiting for AF  

Angel83


----------



## Crazy Fi

Thanks Angel... was a bit teary again this morning but ok again now.... Ive got my fingers crossed for you   

Oh Maj, is that road rage and man rage rolled into one?   I wouldnt want to be your s/v crisps  

Morning Kel +bump and Mrs Chaos 

Oh CAt...   you take it easy hun,it sounds very scarey to have an asthma attack, Ive been with my friend when she had a bad one and it was awful xx

Cleg said to say Hi, shes having a busy week but alls ok and she'll be back with us soon


----------



## maj79

Fi I sucked every bit of flavour of them, I know have a very sore tounge but still want more  

Angel83 it's better a pound of then a pound on


----------



## kellixxx

Hello fi  

How are you all?

Cat get well soon  


love fatty kel.lol


----------



## angel83

Hi Kelli

Im grand 

How are you today?

Angel83


----------



## Crazy Fi

Kel, you call yourself fat!! you see the hippo in my avatar, well thats about "me" naked!! I think the makers put a hidden camera in my bathroom, to model a clone on ... best sue them for some proceeds!


----------



## maj79

Fi if that is true I more worried about your dance moves then the way you look


----------



## kellixxx

Im ok thank you. Im not keen on doing the school run its VERY    i dont drive and its half hour walk  


How is your no smoking going??


----------



## angel83

Kelli you just read my mind

I was just thinking of updating you all

Im still at it  

Angel83


----------



## kellixxx

Aww fi i bet your beautiful   don't put your self down


----------



## Crazy Fi

Maj, how dare you knock my dance moves    I'll have you know I based them on my dads dancing, its been passed down the family and Im real proud of my "groove"   I think your just jealous of my natural "soul"  

SLAP THAT BELLY!!


----------



## kellixxx

Well keep it up your doing great 

kel


----------



## maj79

SHAKE IT SHAKE IT BABY


----------



## angel83

When i said im still at it, i meant im still smoking, sorry


----------



## kellixxx

Aww at least you give it a go tho   they say it can take up 2 3 good trys before it works

kel


----------



## kellixxx

Right im off   I might never return the wether is so bad.

All have fun

lots of love


kel


----------



## MaryC

Afternoon ladies,

This thread is impossible to keep up with it moves so fast! Much better form today, not hard considering how bad yesterday was. Still no sign of A/F but no doubt it will come, lets hope the 150mg will be ok and I'll have no side effects.
AmyD I know what you mean about the boobs growing, DH is totally transfixed!
Angel83 well done on losing the 1lb I'm amazed that anyone on clomid could loose any weight, between the bloating, boobs, and an increased love of all things tasty I think it's impossible.

Mary


----------



## angel83

Hiya Mary

Its god to hear from you

Glad you have no AF either... What CD are you on now?

I hate this knicker checking dont you

Angel83


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Fi ..and I thought it was me lol shake it shake it shake it baby ..


----------



## angel83

Hiya cat

i think everyones gone

we must be the only 2 left, its so quiet today
im just trying to pass the time till i get home, im going mad on this 2ww

Angel83


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Bless you 2ww drive you demented don't they   wishing you lots of               
Cat x


----------



## Stalyvegas

Hiya

No mood swings (I dont think), no hot flushes, no sore (.)(.) and they are def not getting bigger (not that mine can get any bigger!) - wonder if this clomid stuff is actually working.... 

Eaten lots os satsumas to get rid of the cold, and to try and stave off hunger - have been so good all today and yesterday, hardly eaten anything - and not eaten anything bad, except for one tiny slice of malt loaf at lunchtime. What a good girl! And I have taken my metformin, and I really hate that stuff.

Hope everyone is ok, its pigging cold in manchester, its also going dark - and its not even 4pm!!!!!
R
x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Stalyvegas some people don't have any side effects hunny so I wouldn't read too much into that x


----------



## NuttyJo

my teeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeth!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Whats up with your teeth hunny


----------



## NuttyJo

they bl**dy hurt! just started and keep getting shooting pains in my mouth


----------



## NuttyJo

phwooooaaaarrrrrr!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh Jo you poor thing    is your tooth ache giving you bad taste, or affected your eyesight? he's yeuch!!


----------



## NuttyJo

he is my dreeeeeam man fi! 

and yeah ive still got this weird taste in my mouth   been like it for weeks now i think but only today its started to be painful

how are you feeling today? hope you're a little better hun


----------



## AmyD

Oooo yes!!!!!!!!!!! he is soo fit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

AmyD


----------



## Crazy Fi

Yeah Im heaps better today thanks hunny, but I am everso concerned about your taste  ..... or lack of

OMG Amy! its contagious, what you spreading JO? ? ? ? ? I dont want to get it


----------



## Lisakitty

evening all.

I'm not sure on the man he'd do till Keanu, Brad or Justin was free

I've got a stupid question . 

AF started proper about 8 last night so is this CD1 or 2? I'm thinking 1 but have enough doubt to ask you all!!

Lisa x


----------



## NuttyJo

i shall find a man for you to drool over fi.... hold on!

just tried eating tea... it was difficult!


p.s... lisa i would say today is cd1 my dear xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Im sure you wont be able to Jo, not if thats an example of something to drool over!!!! ARGGHH!!

Lisa, yes it has to appear by 3pm for that day to be classed as day 1 if I remember rightly


----------



## MaryC

Love the picture 'Freddie' is looking great, cheered me up no end, I feel another hot flush coming on but for once it doesn't seem to bother me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mary


----------



## NuttyJo

hahaha ok here goes....


----------



## angel83

Evening Girls

I need help

Is it true that OPK's can be used as pregnancy tests.

I just did one and BFN



Angel83


----------



## NuttyJo

i dont know angel, sorry 










thats for all yous lot xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

can i just ask, is it ok to take really strong painkillers if you're pregnant? ok am totally disallusioned (sp?) and thinking i might be (PUPO) ....but i really have such a bad tooth ache and paracetamol isnt touching it   help!!!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Jo its a good job you live so far away  

Angel never heard of that myself, but youve still tested too early anyhow havent you, your not 14 days p/o until tomorrow, please try not to hun, its horrible to torture yourself (done it myself, and it just causes   )


----------



## Lisakitty

Thanks for that means I have been apying attention to the whole AF CD thing!

Ha James May!! Would anyone?


----------



## NuttyJo

lol ok this one just made me laugh!










why oh why would anyone think that was sexy?!!! its just plain funny to me

and no way to james may!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Lisa I think Jo would subconsciously !!! she just tried to project him onto me


----------



## NuttyJo

fi! 

ok heres one for maj and cat as they like xmas so much!










did anyone know the answer to my question?


----------



## Crazy Fi

the bloke in the black boots wont want to bend over too much!!!!


----------



## maj79

Fi that was the first thing I spotted  

You can take co-codomal but that is it Jo, try crushing the parcetomol and putting it on your gum round the sore tooth, tastes yuck but works, N the best bit about that pic is the hats they are all urgh, now danny dyer mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Lisakitty

maybe bloke in balck boots is into bending over


----------



## NuttyJo

ta maj, i have some yukky soluable co-codomol so will try that and swirl it round my mouth (YUKKKKK!)

heres a present for you for helping me!


----------



## maj79

Wouldn't mind rubbin some fake tan into his white marks


----------



## NuttyJo

lol lisa... i think they all might be into bending over!


----------



## maj79

JO how you getting on with your letter


----------



## NuttyJo

i have decided to cheat and have googled 'ransom letters' and there is a website that can generate them for you   

now all i have to do is decide what im gonna kidnap


....... people are gonna think we're even more mental now maj!


----------



## maj79

Thats wot I done   I have mine already, but I found it hard to kidnap his ego


----------



## NuttyJo

MAJ  

i was awake half the night last night wondering what to kidnap... i did have one idea but im not sure i could kidnap his 'naughty bits' as they're kinda attached!


----------



## maj79

Mine is going to have to be boring, because of what happend a few weeks back and stuff with my mum we aren't living together so I cant get to his stuff, the only thing I can do is his mobil and threaten to get it cut of as it is in my name


----------



## tulip1411

Hi ladies
        well well whats all these pics of half naked men all about could not concertrate on any post... ya filthy  *How do you put a pic on a post* 

Sorry I haven't posted for a while me fine hope you are too...  
Love Kelly xx

Well that was a naff post dont know why I bothered just wanted to say hi


----------



## tulip1411

Ps   know its cheeky but will someone please blow me some bubbles to a 4 plllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeaseeeeee thank you xxxx


----------



## tulip1411




----------



## tulip1411

I have worked it out... slowly but surely


----------



## NuttyJo

LOL I HAVE JUST DONE MY RANSOM NOTE... CANT PRINT IT THOUGH AS DH IS NEAR THE PRINTER

ooops sorry shouting

hey tulip! looks like you're on a 4 now


----------



## tulip1411

I like this one... oh how old am I??


----------



## maj79

see you have figured it out now, I like the one with the rose in,  glad to hear you are ok  

So what are you kidnapping Jo


----------



## tulip1411

THANK YOU... THOUGHT I WAS SEEING THINGS SENDING SOME STRAIGHT BACK XXX  RANSOM NOTE  DARE I ASK


----------



## NuttyJo

i am kidnapping his PC if i can disconnect it lol.... am hoping i dont have to though and he does what i demand! 

please dont blow me bubbles!


----------



## NuttyJo

oh poo, too late. never mind !


----------



## tulip1411

SORRY!!!!   WHAT NUMBER WOULD YOU LIKE?


----------



## NuttyJo

ok i would like to go to 13333 now please or 13331


----------



## Crazy Fi

Whats all this about ransom notes, you two terrible twins!!! huh? huh? 

Hi Tulip, welcome back, have you started treatment yet?


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh yeah if any of you ladies are on msn and want to swap details just pm me, I just reastablished mine last night after months without it and have lost all my friends   DH deleted it by accident)

And Cat I think I may have given you wrong username as I havent got your added thingy?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

PM me the right one then hunny x


----------



## tulip1411

no not yet after christmas... looking forward to it...   the hot sweats ect.. no I cant wait to be ttc again we want a baby  

Just pm'd you mine Fi.. remembered now what it was... I have just been away to Spain for 4days my friends organised it for me.. anyway blah blah we where talking about s** with our ex's if you had any anyway   (of cause not me) and the pic you have of the hippo is exactly what my friend said her ex used to do to her she did exactly same impression    after a 2min grope oh what a charmer eh


----------



## NuttyJo

i like spanking


----------



## tulip1411

I hope you swing ya hips while in motion tho


----------



## tulip1411

I think its the 2 min grope and then full on 'wam bam thank you mam... I am a sex god' sort of action and to see your mate do this action is a lil strange


----------



## tulip1411

jo sorry someone must of blown at smae time or I have gone to fast what number next or leave


----------



## NuttyJo

nah its ok tulip, any number will be fine hun

fi whats your email address? i wanna send you summit!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

JO that was so coool !


----------



## maj79

What have I missed


----------



## tulip1411

dont know what i am missing sounds intresting  anyway going now girls off to watch the street but just want to say


----------



## maj79

Night Kelly


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Night hun xx Jo sent me this really funny thing if you pm her your e-mail address she will send it to you its cool!
Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

maj... send me your email address mrs! then i can send you the potato parade too!   and tulip aswel!

sorry didnt get back on last night, had a shower and then felt worse so went to bed. mouth feels a bit numb today but thats better than pain so i aint complaining! now just gotta wait for af and then can start the crazy pills again! 

how is everyone? xxx


----------



## maj79

Morning all

Jo sent you them, no laughing at my name  

How are you all today, I am still a bit out of source so still expecting AF soon and I STILL WANT S+ V CRISPS


----------



## NuttyJo

maj i know your name cos i have you on ********   or did you mean your msn address name?   

i keep sneezing and waiting for af too now.... shall we ban all talk of crisps? especially s&v ones? cos i dont have any at home and dont have the car so cant get any!!!!


----------



## maj79

I meant my msn one 

I dont mean to go on about them but my mouth just want stop watering thinking baout them, thats it I will stay   not another word


----------



## NuttyJo

i was in an ok mood till i checked ********.      sil has announced the date her babies due on her status thingy. yeah it may seem like im over reacting (as usual!) but its really got to me       i hate her i hate her i hate her

ok tantrum over!


----------



## angel83

Hiya to & Maj

I must have a look for you on ********..

Angel83


----------



## angel83

Whats your usernames?


----------



## NuttyJo

angel im under jo robinson and if you can search via email address its the same as my msn one if that helps 

how are you today?


----------



## angel83

Im not to bad Jo

How are you?

Hows the tooth?


----------



## maj79

Jo some people have no tact   are you going to add me to MSN, wont be able to except till tonight like haven't got msn on work computer  

Angel how are you today


----------



## NuttyJo

maj already added you my dear but im offline at the mo anyway cos dont wanna talk to people right now

im ok angel, just f**ked off and fed up waiting for af (even though im not due yet lol)


----------



## NuttyJo

oh and my tooth is numb... may have overdosed on co-codomol


----------



## angel83

Oh poor Jo

I know exactly how you feel. I just dont seem to know when AF is Due im 14dpo today so is it due today or tomorrow??

Hiya Maj im good, you


----------



## NuttyJo

i would expect it to arrive soon angel, maybe today or tomorrow. when are you testing? i know you used an opk but not sure if they can give a proper result for pregnancy? 

i have decided not to test tomorrow as im sure it will be bfn anyway so am just gonna go out and get totally hammered   not done that in ages!


----------



## angel83

Why the hell not..

Your wedding pics are gorgeous... You look so happy...

Im not going to test till next week


----------



## Stalyvegas

Go on Jo

Get smashed, fall over and be sick in a gutter!!! Have a good night out.
R
xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

awww just looked at your pics, they're lovely. Jack is gonna be a heartbreaker when hes older! 

lol ok stalyvegas! i will blame you   how you feeling today?


----------



## angel83

Thanks you Jo, he looks like his mammy


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Well lovers of S&V crisps I hate the things so I can send you all the packets I throw away (having just purchased two big bags of allsorted crisps bogof offer when I was feeling in need of munchies and they were the best deal!! ) everyone who comes to my house will get fed crisps lol

Coughing up lovely stuff today urgh ! 

Hope you all get BFP instead of AF ..
Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

party at cats house!!!


----------



## maj79

Cat whats your address I am going to stick myself in a box and TNT myself, the joys of working in a post room


----------



## NuttyJo

maj, thats a wicked idea! although thought you worked on a golf course?


----------



## maj79

Were did you get that idea from   I work for a pharmecutical firm


----------



## NuttyJo

i really have no idea but i kept wondering why you was dealing with post and not golf balls!    ooops


----------



## maj79

That's it Jo you have just really confirmed for me that you are a bit     Bit you have made me chuckle hun thanks


----------



## NuttyJo

glad to be of service!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

You two are barmy ..     do you think crisps would be worth eating by the time they have gone through the post ..would probably be just crumbs by the time they got there..

Just wanted to share this with you my lovely friends .. I have decided that unless Dr has a miracle cure next month I am going to knock this ttc on the head ..take 6-12 months out and apply to adopt .. I have ordered every book I can find on how to deal with being childless and I am going to get the positive vibes going and enjoy life but just in a different way.. don't get me wrong this positive facade hides a lot of grief but I cannot do this anymore it wouldn't be my partners child anymore so I am saying goodbye to that dream but I hope it will be a great dream anyway .. I still want to stay on here as a support to you guys though if you will let me xxx

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

cat, that must have been the hardest decision to make   of course you can stay on here with us, you belong here, its not all about clomid... its about friendship, love and support too, so please dont think you have to leave us. 

i know you will be a wicked mummy to a little person needing a loving home and think its amazing what you're going to be doing. 

you're a lovely person   

try not to give up hope just yet though till you have seen your cons


----------



## maj79

Cat good luck with whatever decision you make, I know this must have been a hard one to come too   It now means there is a (or loads) of liitle children out there, desperate to be loved waiting for a warm, kind, strong person to choose them and guide them through life. Have your time of grief, which you are more then entitled to, then bit by bitthe joy of what is coming to you may seep in     .
I think we are going to have to get our own board soon as none of us will be left on Clomid


----------



## NuttyJo

lol can we be called the Monster Raving ExClomids?


----------



## Mrs Chaos

jo_robinson01 said:


> lol can we be called the Monster Raving ExClomids?


I would say that was MOST appropriate ladies!  

Jo, how's the poorly toof? Don't neglect it, could be an abscess  I had one last year and it was bloomin agony 
Cat HUGE HUGGLES my lovely 
Hope everyone else is ok 
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## NuttyJo

well my mouth is still numb   dunno how though cos all ive been taking is co-codomol....   its yuk but once its dissolved then i swirl it about around the tooth and it helps! 

i will get it checked though soon if it stays like it. have never needed a filling before... maybe all that chocolate has finally caught up with me!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Err Yes that about fits      thanks Ladies ..I actually feel really positive that doesn't mean I am not sad cos I am but I feel like I am turning a corner .. started talking to my family about moving on and in some ways its been a huge relief and quite exciting too at what the future could hold..
Cat x


----------



## linlou17

hi girls feeling little low again just found out that my cousin is expecting and so is her sister that means that i am the last one out the four of us (me my sis and 2 cousins) who all grew up together and im the oldest i feel... i dont really know how i feel - im so happy for them but oh so sad for me


----------



## NuttyJo

know exactly how that feels linlou   

hope you;re ok, we're here for you xxx


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Is that you Jo!? WOW! Babelicious!

Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## NuttyJo

yup... someone just said that it cant be me as Angels dont drink


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Linlou hunny   it is hard isn't it ..     that you get your own little bundle of fun soon xx

Cat x


----------



## maj79

OMG like seriously starting to hate this job


----------



## NuttyJo

not enough golf balls for you maj?     

i am so bl**dy happy! dunno why really!! haha! feel like im on drugs or summit     lol


----------



## maj79

GIve me some please JO   As well as being a bit dtressful I have spent the last two days hiding under desks and behind posts as found out yesterday my ex works here


----------



## NuttyJo

did you not know that before maj?! is he a horrid ex or a nice one? spose he must be horrid if hes an ex though   shame you dont work at a golf club cos then you could have hit him with a golf ball


----------



## maj79

Depends what you call horrid, we had a great time toghether had really good fun but I suppose that was the problem, my nan got really sick and as you can imagine I wasn't the most happy of people and he couldn't deal with it, he ended walking out of my nan's wake and the only time I heard from him again was when my uncle died the week after and he said my family dieing was making him look bad !, so If you read yea he does sound horrible but I had some of my best times with him and no one has ever looked at me the way he did   And nope didn't know he was working here, we split 4 years ago and I was single for 18 months till I meet currant DP


----------



## NuttyJo

all men have their bad points though dont they. i love my dh to bits but sometimes i just want to whack him on the head for being an a**e!   i really dont think they know what they say upsets us half the time. maybe you should just say hi next time you see him? better to get it over with i spose init  

p.s... sorry about your losses hun


----------



## maj79

Thanks Jo   Problem is I have been having certain errrr dreams about him recently   so when I see him I go bright red


----------



## NuttyJo

maj! hehe.... spill!   i know what its like though cos ive been having the same sorta thing about someone lately....


----------



## maj79

Awww I cant say things out load or deffiatly cant type something I can read back   I would feel way to bad on DP     Tis not good sometimes is it


----------



## NuttyJo

its ok to think/dream these things (thats what i tell myself anyway   ) just dont act on them....   

i have decided i want to look like britney spears on her gimme more video please if someone could ask santa for me


----------



## linlou17

ha ha jo i would like to be britney in oops i did it again but fear i would look a fright in skin tight red pvc catsuit!!!  

thanks to you all for your support feel better now have spoken to my cousin and realised that i am so happy for her she is wonderful and has been one of my bestest friends forever and she is getting a playmate ready for mine when they eventually come!!

i have been off work this week and have got a cold!  i hate that when i have a break off work and your not well ive done very little all week but nice to be lazy! going to my aunty 50th tonight so need to buck up for that!!

maj sorry to hear about your job, i hate work!! and poor you with your ex there too but your story about going red was funny!!

hope you all have a nice weekend x


----------



## maj79

britany spears, these tablets are effecting you too seriously in the   stakes


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yeah I def wouldn't pick Britney I would like to be someone like ummmm that dark haired actress with nice eyes and I suddenly can't think of her name or one film she has been in !!   ummmm


----------



## maj79

Yea Cat that really narrows it down, dark hair and nice eyes


----------



## maj79

I am going to say something I never thought I would say, but I dont want to look like anyone else, would just like to weigh less   have smaller feet   and hair that didn't stick out all over the place


----------



## maj79

Or if I reallyyyyyyyyyyyyyy had to choose, Angelina Jolie before she lost loads of weight, those lips


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ha ha .. my memory is pants I will hav to see if I have a dvd with her in it .. here here Em very well said we should be happy with ourselves shouldn't we   New Year New Me I say ..gonna join a gym I think!

Cat x


----------



## maj79

You should get a big vibrator like me mum, its doing her the worl of good   It is something you stand on and it vibrates, it gets all the circulation in your body goes and helps you tone


----------



## NuttyJo

maj! 

ohhhh i quite like angelina jolie, think shes one of the sexiest ladies about (before she started looking like an anorexic anyway) 

and i just want britneys body from gimme more cos i hate mine   although i would rather look like me than Robyn (that little freaky elf looking singer thing) 

dont join a gym cat! get a husky! defo loads of exercise from one of them


----------



## linlou17

its brits body i want too!! or anybody's but mine at the moment!!

cat do you mean catherine zeta jones she has nice eyes?!!

maj did a double take n your mums vibe story!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NuttyJo

haha i just had to re-read maj's post too lou.... ooops


----------



## maj79

This is the clomid thread not the most embarrasing things thread


----------



## NuttyJo

well i did wonder why you would be discussing such things with your mum... but there ya go! god im easily confused lol... first it was you working at a golf club and now your mums big vibrator


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Not sure my cats would like that idea Jo .. 

Em.. I pi**ed myself laughing when you said your Mum has a big vibrator and it has done her the world of good .. I thought damm I had better take mine back as it hasn't made me lose weight


----------



## linlou17

cat - lol, mine neither ha ha


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Not sure they would have it back now tho


----------



## Crazy Fi

I,ve only read the last 3 posts and well!! ......Jo and Cat you shouldnt be allowed on the loose together.. so what Ive picked up is both your mums have vibrators, discuss it with yous but only Jo's mum looses weight with it?      ... gotta rush wont be back on til Sun night... just wanted to wish you all a nice weekend 

p.s. Jo... loved it


----------



## wouldloveababycat

No Fi my Mum def doesn't have a vibrator      I was talking about my own   come on Fi get with the lewd talk lol ..


----------



## NuttyJo

lol mine doesnt either... not that i know of anyway!   i was on about maj's mum's vibrator lol


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Where is everyone today .. Missing you Kelli ..and SS and Lawsy and Flower Le ..and Cleg and Kellyo..and Nix ... and Bagpuss and Mary C and Chinya and Angelus and Shellebelle and Dougalstwin and KaTiEE and Kitten41 and ccoombes and Mrs Chaos and beena and KJM and RosieP and Max and Lam and Kimmy79 and Foxyflug ..and anyone else I have missed ..will just hav to send you lots of 
                                                                    

Cat x


----------



## Shellebell

OMG, just like Fi I have catched up on a few of the many posts and had to re-read some of them   
Almost as bad as my Mum coming into my room when I was 18 asking if there was such a a thing as an orgasm   She had been out with the girls (so was a little tipsy) and they were getting her to order cocktails, hense the orgasm question   

Well the  has caught me, treating yesterday as day 1 as that was light, but BFN this morning and back in full flow now   

Love n Hugs to all
whether you are a crazy clomid chick or an ex clomid chick (what did someone call you?)

Shelley Xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

shelly   and it was the monster raving exclomids


----------



## maj79

I had my mum asking me what a dildo was as she had heard someone talk about it   She didn't know what was worse that at 50 she didn't know what one was or that I did and had to tell her  

Shelly


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Shelley sorry the nasty witch got you hunny x


----------



## NuttyJo

i just got stuck behind the sofa.... my head got stuck!


----------



## maj79

how on earth did you manage that


----------



## NuttyJo

dont ask! i dont even know!


----------



## maj79

were you trying to kidnap yourself from DH


----------



## NuttyJo

not quite! was rescuing the remote control from behind the sofa!


----------



## maj79

it is very quiet on here tonight


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Think everyone has a life except us


----------



## maj79

How dare they     I am just looking foward to christmas party next week wahooooo


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Christmas party next week blimey that is early


----------



## Shellebell

Thanks for the hugs girls  

What a life Jo leads        bless ya
Can you imagine really getting stuck like that and having to call 999 or someone for help


----------



## flower le

Hi everyone sorry I have been a no show but been mad busy.  Feel a little down today as found out another family member is 12 weeks pregnant.  Feel like I have been trying forever.  Sorry for the me me me post and then get off but just want to get to bed now.  Love to you all.  Le xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

No problem hunny big huggles to you in dreamland   I have a confession to make I am addicted to playing the games that you get with the Charter membership I have just spent nearly 2 hrs trying to beat my highest score on billiards   am I a saddo   well thats ok I don't care    

Nighty night x
Cat


----------



## NuttyJo

morning gorgeous people!

i am still in a happy mood and i have no idea why as im pretty sure af is gonna launch a suprise attack on me today!   

 le  

cat... your life almost sounds as interesting as mine.......   

i am waiting to get my hair done... gonna have it nice and straightend and then a few curls too i think. depends if my sister gets her bum in gear and comes round to do it   

dh commented on how the tv just seems to be about babies last night, think its actually starting to get to him now   i said, 'welcome to my world' 

i seriously think someones spiked my drink or summit cos i keep smiling! that is so not like me!!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Its good that you are positive hunny, have a great time out tonight x Right I am addicted to the games on here, got to beat my last score lol
Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

lol i want to play them games tooooo! i love playing games   

hope you feel a little better today cat and make sure you rest and keep wrapped up


----------



## kellixxx

Good morning girls   just popped on quick while dd is at church with my mil.

Well I'm very   today and don't know why? maybe arguing with DH wont help. the   that he is. Roll on Monday when he is gone again and i can have my lovely 2 weeks piece  


I was only not on for 1 day and you lot of   have knocked up 15 pages.


love kel


----------



## NuttyJo

morning kel... sorry you're feeling poopy     for you

can everyone please send me some pma! i feel happy in general today but also very very periody too so thought if you all did a little dance or summit it would keep af at bay until at least tomorrow cos im off out tonight!   thanks ladies xxx


----------



## kellixxx

Thanx jo

                            

love kel


----------



## kellixxx

Must dash

Bye girls  


kel


----------



## viqui.b

Hi ya!

Hope you dont mind me jumping on!? 
I've just completed my 5 days of taking clomid, now it s just a matter of finding out when im going to ovulate. Im going for a scan on mon so think it will prob be on thurs. I have high hopes for this working as i ovulate naturally on day13 so hopefully the clomid will give me a boost! This is my first cycle on clomid 50mg and i was prepared for lots of side affects but did nt get any!!! Is that normal

Viqui.b
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NuttyJo

hi viqui good luck for the scan monday, let us know how you get on!   and yeah i found i had more side effects after taking the last pill   was rather strange but fairly common! 

love jo x


----------



## lawsy

Hi everyone, really rainy here in spain today n cold, n i have a bad throat n to top it off cd40 the witch has got me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Very peed off not just about not being pg, but also because it means my cycle is messing about n becoming irregular again n I really felt pg this time.

We are taking a break from ttc cos we're getting married sept n don't want to be a barrel on my big day! Fat chance! So no more clomid for me! Feeling really low, just wanna cry all the time. Esp cos my bf here is 7wks pg n won't stop moaning about symptoms n poss miscarriage, some women are never happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Sorry me, me , me, can't help it today      

But love n luck to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Lawsy hunny   sorry the nasty witch got you hunny, it is understandable you being low especially when knowing you are going to be taking a break   don't worry about coming on here to rant thats what it is for hun, wish we could make things better for you hun, but heres a great big hug for you    

It is really cold in the UK today too really frosty and cold last night brrrr even my cats didn't want to go out in it.. 

Viqui some people don't get any symptoms at all hun, so don't read too much into that and lots of luck for you scan next week         

Kelli Hunny .. that will be all them bloomin pregnancy hormones messing you about ..     bless you ..keep wrapped up nice and snug .. does your daughter like doing girly things .. thought a good way of winning her round (cos she is prob just scared of being pushed out) would be to have some girly time together .. get some face packs, soak your feet in smelly stuff, paint your nails, just have a pampering session together, I do that sometimes with my god-daughter and we have such a laugh ..and sometimes I find it is so easy to get bogged down with doing normal day to day stuff that sometimes we forget to have fun.. so send the blokies away and get pampering girlies  

Cat x

P.S Its Jo that does all the talking ..I just join in to keep her company lol


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Oh and Jo heres a little dance for you ..

[fly]  [/fly] 
[fly]         [/fly]
[fly]   [/fly]

Cat x


----------



## Shellebell

Lawsy ~ Big   hun, sorry the  got you  
Jo ~    I hope she stays away tonight
Kelli ~ I hope you are feeling a little better this afternoon. My mate was  all through both of her pg's  
Viqui ~ I didn't get too many symptoms the 1st cycle, but now a few down the line    
CAT ~ I HOPE YOU CAN HEAR ME FROM THE GAMES ROOM. IT'S 3:30, JUST IN CASE YOU NEED A TIMECHECK  

I'm off babysitting tonight, behave yourselves while I am away   yer right   

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I hear you Shelley just   .. there are some wierd games on there I have mutilated rabbits and allsorts lol 
Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

yo dudes! 

well af still isnt here even though i was positive it was comming! pains have stopped again too   think my body is playing silly tricks with me  

well had my hair straightend (naturally curly) and its well long! needs a cut i think. just gone mad with some glittery spray too... gonna sparkle more than the necklace i have to wear lol

well i shall attempt to speak to you again tomorrow (if im not dying from a hangover   )

love jo xxx

p.s... ta for the dances... maybe i need a 'keep me warm' dance now cos i have to wear a dress! IN THIS WEATHER!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Have you tested Jo ?


----------



## maj79

Jo have a lovely evening  

Hello everyone


----------



## NuttyJo

yeah i kinda did it early though and tested yesterday....      my ticker says my cycle will be 35 days long but i think its only going to be 31 days, i just couldnt be bothered to change it! 

p.s... i will get ready soon.... im being lazy! 

ta maj, hope you're ok xxx


----------



## viqui.b

Hi just a quickie... Took my last clomid last night. I ovulate naturally and i' m due for insemination on thurs. My question is is it ok for me to have a glass of wine?
xxxx - in need of some chill out time!!!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Viqui ..you have to make your own judgement on this but if it helps any a lot of the girls who have had BFP's on here this year have done so after ..shall we say letting their hair down   if it relaxes you then that has got to be a good thing   have fun hunny x 

Em .. its no good Aled Jones has come out (singing carols on cd - I havn't had him locked in a cupboard!) and I blame it all on you   can't wait til my Kings College Choir cd comes through ..carols always get me in the Christmas mood..

Cat x


----------



## viqui.b

Great!!!!
Thanks Cat!!!!
xxxx just needed to hear that! xxxx


----------



## NuttyJo

chestnuts roasting on an open fire.....

vicqui... im off for a drink tonight, cant keep putting my life on hold for 'what ifs' so gonna go and have fun!      i think its a personal choice and i have chosen to get hammered!


----------



## viqui.b

Was thinking of just a quiet one but now with the music on i just want to go out!!!!
hmmmmm! what shall i do? I suppose  i could live it up tonight as after thurs if it turns out to be a BFP then ill have 9 months of soberness ( yes i know wishful thinking!)
xxxx


----------



## NuttyJo

im having a weird strange feeling, dont know how to describe it but suddenly had a thought that i was pregnant   maybe its my subconscious telling me to be careful tonight   (more wishful thinking i reckon from moi   )


----------



## kellixxx

Thanx for all my hugs girls  

Cat we do our pammpering once a week hun she enjoys it. She just gone out to a party and im sure she thinks she is 16   but She looks lovely all grown up with the hair all curled make up on and her sparkely out fit on   HO NO WERES ME LIL GIRL GOING  


Kel


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Kelli ahhh thats cool hunny.. it is scary how quickly they grow up isn't it!


----------



## kellixxx

Im gutted cat


----------



## kellixxx

Just want to sat nite girls


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhh it must be hard to see them grow up so quick.. but soon you will have another one to see do it too hunny x

Night x


----------



## maj79

Kel she sounds more like you by the day    

Cat I have had my christmas CD on for ages   and that is one thing I dont mind taking the blame for   Ta for telling me how to play that game, couldn't see the big button  

Jo and Viki have a few drinks for me like I will do for you next Friday, going out at 5 for cocktails before the party, I am going to be soooooooooooo trollied  

Hope every one else is fine and dandy   

I must stay away from the games, I must stay away from the games, I must stay away from the games,


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Em ..I think we need an addicted to games thread lol    .. My name is Cat I am addicted to FF's games ..my name is Cat I am addicted to FF games .. my name is Cat and I have a numb bum from sitting here for so long playing games ..  

Cat x


----------



## maj79

the worse thing is I am addicted to chainreaction were you only have to click one button   I like all the pretty patterns they make it hypnotises me   plus I got Diana Ross's song stuck in me head now


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I havn't played that one .. one of the few I havn't!!


----------



## NuttyJo

bonhjour! i managed to stay in for 2 hours for poker but then losted if all! silly sausage lol

i have just got home and we are ordering kebab but i having chicken burger, yum um! 

night ladies xxx


----------



## lyndalou

Hi Ladies

Hope you dont mind if I join in here for a bit. Have some clomid left from earlier this year that we didnt use up because we had IVF.[BFN}  Have decided to take it for the next couple of months while we save to have more tx next year. Have read on here about monitoring whilst taking it. On day 15 today. Feeling really bloated crampy and constipated. Is this normal? When originally given it
there was no mention of monitoring. 
Have been doing ovulation tests on and off for 2 years now and each month I seem to ovulate so not sure if clomid will help but id
try anything at this stage.
Good luck to all you ladies. Hope many BFP to come x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Lyndalou - Welcome to the Nutty thread   I think some people do get like that around ovulation time hunny, I certainly got constipated on clomid ..not much fun! fingers crossed you get a BFP very soon hun x

Jo ..You dirty stop out ..where did the Bonjour come from - did you nip over to France on your night out ? lol How is the head ?

Em - Have you sussed these games out yet ?

Hi to everyone else x
Cat x


----------



## maj79

Hi Lyndalou, the side effects can vary bu what you have mentioned is 'normal', good luck and welcome   

How are you today Jo   hangover 

Cat I have sussed some of them but I just end up staring at the screen watchin the chain one   oh and getting into the pox one now as well

Hope everyone is OK


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi ladies,
Darent catch up, Dh whisked me away last minute for chill weekend, said he wanted some quality time with his wife, hope it had nothing to do with me always being on pc   .......really didnt feel like going but DH needed it, working hard and studying for big exam at mo, so went for his sake but ended up having a lovely time... even done some Christmas shopping.. YEP Maj!!!   ..... it was great, just what the doctor ordered! (not the shopping though!)

Any how hope your all having good weekend, xx


----------



## maj79

Hi Fi and welcome back, glad you enjoyed ALLLLLLL aspects of your trip away   . And I dont think any of us spend too much time on here


----------



## katylou

Hi girlies- how are we all?
I'm so jealous of all of this drinking Jo has been doing!    I've had two really strange nights of going out for a curry first with my friends and then with DH and his friends - and spent both nights drinking Diet Coke!!!    When I got home last night my belly was solid from drinking all that fizzy stuff.  Funny how that doesn't happen when it's got my usual JD in it    Luckily, none of his mates said anything about why I wasn't drinking so I could relax.  
Fi - I'm so jealous - it sounds like you had a great time    And Maj - I totally agree! 
Next Sat I'm going to get all dressed up and go to Club Noir - a club night in Glasgow with burlesque acts and lots of costumes, etc.  I'm very excited about that, but I don't know how I'll get on without a few drinks to help me out of the house  
On day 18, so bloods on Wed.  Don't know if I ov'd or not.  Had pains at the start of last week right enough, but not sure.  Don't feel any different at the moment disappointingly enough    Think this first month will be the worst.
Hope everyone's well today, and       to all,
Katy x


----------



## NuttyJo

hey girlies! i had a fab time thanks and really needed a good night out. feel great today (no hangover   ) was nicknamed 'the hustler' last night as i bluffed my way through most of the games   

want me to try and sort a pic out so you can see what we looked like? 

glad you had a fab time too fi and katylou hope you have a good time next weekend  

hugs to everyone else   

love ya! 

p.s... cat, no idea where the bonjour came from


----------



## maj79

Good that you enjoyed it Mrs Hustler   and even better no hangover today


----------



## NuttyJo

am probably still drunk maj! 

the only thing thats annoying me today is the stabbing pains i have in my side and back   think af might be comming? doesnt quite feel like af pains though so not sure... maybe damaged kidneys lol   

how are you maj?


----------



## maj79

I am alright cheers Jo, just having a reaxing Sunday afternoon for a change   Debating wether to put a film on and drag myself away from the games


----------



## Stalyvegas

Hello there ladies

Hope everyone has had good weekends & nights out (and weekends away - lucky Fi !!!!!) - I went out and about with my friend last night for the first time in ages, got all dolled up and off we went, it was [email protected] it down so we stayed in 2 pubs where it was cosy warm! Got stabbing pain at about 11pm, ovary area-ish, it was CD10 - so was kinda hoping I may be ovulating....  got home at about midnight, woofed my take away and told DH he had to perform!!!!  Oooooh, everyone keep fingers crossed!

Hiya Maj, Jo, Cat, Katylou etc....  big kisses to everyone
R
xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

good luck R


----------



## Bibi

Thanks Jo!

I'm about starting clomid pill popping for the 2nd time tonight and as some of you are taking it too I thought I'd join in with you. I didnt have any side effects (my DH might disagree!) so I'm hoping this one's gonna be ok too. 

Felt sad yesterday as AF came (at least on day 29 which is a first for a while!). I'm feeling abit stronger again today and ready to fight again. 

Any chance of a smile/laugh is always gratefully received  

Bibi x


----------



## maj79

Hiya Bibi and welcome, good going on the no side effects I was like Jekyl and Hyde my first go   You will get a few laughs on here as they are all a bit     Good luck  

Em x


----------



## NuttyJo

thats ok bibi! have blown you some bubbles for luck  

this is quite a busy thread most of the time but they all seem to be off having fun at the mo! lol   

good luck with the clomid   and sorry for the bfn recently


----------



## Bibi

Thanks Em

Its ok with AF, been through it so many times you kinda get used to it. Amazing really how you get full of hope again so quickly after feeling like c**p.

I wont remember everyone but I'll give it ago!


Bibi x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Bibi   sorry the nasty witch got you but Good luck hunny for this cycle        x 

Jo   I am lurking lol.. hows the head? and have you got any signs of AF yet ?

Stalyvegas   good luck to you too hunny         

Em ..   What game shall I try next  

Cat x


----------



## maj79

Chain Reaction Chain Reaction   Just dont beat me


----------



## NuttyJo

yo cat! nah no af yet, just an ache in my back near my left kidney thats all   got my hot water bottle on the job though and that seems to be helping for now. hate waiting for af! 

i want to play games! booooo

seen my new pics on ******** cat and maj?   i look well rough on one of them lol


----------



## wouldloveababycat

No will have a look in a bit tho x ... Right chain reaction here we come


----------



## maj79

Jo you got that many pics I dont know what ones are new   

Cat its a game that needs a lot of skill


----------



## NuttyJo

lol... errrrm i think theres a few in random pics and then also a couple in my new niece

and omg! just watched strictly come dancing and they were fabarooney!


----------



## maj79

I saw your nieces ones, she is a little cutie


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhh they are lovely photos Jo ... x


----------



## NuttyJo

lol i took a pic of andy having a wee last night so put that on there to see if he notices!  

my niece is still a little fatty bum bum bless her

who is winning chain reaction then?


----------



## maj79

I didn't notice that one Jo   I am not playing at the mo as I am putting some new security stuff on comp which means it is running reallllyyyyyyy slow


----------



## NuttyJo

omg i just had a funny turn in the shower and nearly fell through the glass door!   

i think cats off playing that game and beating your score maj!


----------



## maj79

You OK  

and she better bloomin not


----------



## NuttyJo

lol yeah, just feel rather odd   keep wanting to throw up so think ive got this bug again    

oh and sil has just signed into msn, lets bet on whether she speaks to me or not   i am betting a big fat NO! 

whats that game about then maj? and have you found something to kidnap yet? lol


----------



## angeldelight78

hiya ladies

hope ur all doing ok, havent been on much lately as wasnt bk on the clomid till next mth

just wondered if anyone knows whats the earliest you can get a bfp?

with my previous children ive found out so early 

x


----------



## maj79

You have to set of a chain reaction of molecules hitting each other, you only touch one thing then it's all down to luck, just the way I like it nice and simple  

Going to get his outgoing calls and texts turned of his phone as it is my name, I just have to time it right as I dont see him till wednesday so if I cut him off too long I wont talk to him   Got my note sorted just need to post it which I will do either tomorrow or tuesday  

Are you all sorted yet?

Hi AD78 good to see you back and just coz you are not on it doesn't mean you cant post hun. In answer to your question, I haent a clue   Sorry


----------



## angeldelight78

aww thanku Maj79 - have alot of catchin up 2 do


----------



## NuttyJo

ad78... ditto to what maj said! 

and that sounds like the sort of game i like maj lol   ive written my note, just got to sneak it into his work trousers for tomorrow now! i am kidnapping his pc (no idea how though lol but its his most prized posession!) although if af shows tomorrow i wont get my rewards for a while


----------



## maj79

You will be gone a while the AD  

You will have to use your imagination and get something other then sex Jo


----------



## NuttyJo

chocolate fudge cake!!! wicked idea!


----------



## angeldelight78

tell me about it  

ive been having quick nose through over past few weeks but not sure what 2 say    
silly me  

is there any gossip / bfp etc ?? have i missed anything


----------



## maj79

mmmmmmm warmed up with a bit of cream and a side helping of s 'n' v crisps  


Nope no BFP's unfort AD and as for gossip errrrrrr I can't remember


----------



## angeldelight78

everyones going to shout at me        ive been so so silly


----------



## angeldelight78




----------



## maj79

What have you done


----------



## angeldelight78

i tested n wish i hadnt


----------



## wouldloveababycat

AD - Keep away from the pee sticks   you shouldn't test before due date or even day after as Rosie P proves as she got a BFN on due date and a BFP the day after..      to you hunny x

Em .. you are quite safe cos I am rubbish at it  

Jo ..Test again tomorrow hunny    

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

tooooo early ad78! but i can understand cos i do it too   

 ive just decided i want a whole 24 pack of s&v crisps as my reward!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angeldelight78

i got a very faint line     i only tested as with other pregnancies ive found out so early (think it cos i dont drink often)  plus has been 7/8 dpo


----------



## angeldelight78

im not gettin hopes up as knowing me it will be a evap line


----------



## maj79

You are only on CD 23   Naughty naughty girl,

Cat I just like the pretty way it spins when you get on a roll  

Now that does sound like a good idea Jo


----------



## NuttyJo

how long was it left for?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

If you looked at it straight away it shouldn't be hun - but you are very bad doing it so early

[fly]          [/fly]

            to you hun 
Cat x


----------



## angeldelight78

come straight up, had really good mth, had af after taking 1st clomid cycle (not had 1 for 3yrs) although had ohss & had + ovualtion (very strong line)


----------



## NuttyJo

ohhhhhhhhh sounds very promising then! angelus got her bfp after ohss so good luck!


----------



## maj79

Good luck to you hun


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ooh sounds pretty positive then hunny           x


----------



## angeldelight78

i know Cat    ive actually not been thinkin much about tcc this mth and ive been sicky this mth like i did with previous preg so i tested STUPID STUPID ME  

im just going to wait now & just see how goes, im not gettin hopes up but just wanted to mention


----------



## NuttyJo

tomorrow is my official test day btw... am scared! might leave it till my ticker runs out instead or af arrives


----------



## angeldelight78

thankyou ladies  

Jo - wishing you lots of luck for tom or when u test  

xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

AD ..You may well be hunny if it came up straight away then that is really good sign but very early, lets hope it snuggles in nice and deep xx Be nice if we had some BFP's for Christmas. 

Jo you had ohss too so maybe just maybe ..      good luck to both of you x
Cat x


----------



## maj79

Good luck Jo


----------



## NuttyJo

is happyness a sign of pregnancy? cos i am still happy!!!! i have no idea whats wrong with me lol


----------



## maj79

Has your water been spiked


----------



## margocat

Hello ladies. 

I know I haven't been around for a while, have moved on to the IUI board and had enough trouble keeping up there.  Have also written a diary for the first time this month so that has taken up more spare computer minutes.

I wanted to let you know that I test this morning (2 days before AF due and 5 days before official IUI test date) and I got a  !  Well, actually 3 of them!  

Am so lucky and blessed.  It's early early days, and we're just thrilled that we can actually get pregnant, no matter what happens now, so am over the moon. 

I feel guilty when people on here go through so much - that I've been lucky.

Sending lots of love
MC
xx


----------



## angeldelight78

thankyou Cat - as say it very early ( i dont really wanna go by my last preg's & finding out so early) so im just going to take day at time, only told you ladies on here, im pretty chilled out about it although this happened last yr and ended up having chemical pregnancy   

will keep you updated, going to have a nice soak in bath as feel i need it

love 2 u all 

be bk on tom 

Nicky xxxxxxxx


----------



## angeldelight78

Margocat thats brilliant news      CONGRATULATIONS XXXXXXX


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Margocat that is fantastic hunny yay that must count as a Christmas BFP  wishing you 9 healthy months and a gorgeous bouncing healthy bubs hunny  

[fly]  [/fly]

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

congrats margocat!!! thats brilliant hun! 

ad78, sorry if this is a stupid question   but can you have a chemial pregnancy on a natural cycle? i am just asking cos i dont know   

and i think maybe i might be taking happy pills without realising


----------



## margocat

thank you very much indeed ladies.  wishing all the luck in the world.  xx


----------



## maj79

Congrats Margocoat thats fab news      

Night AD


----------



## viqui.b

Hi!!! Glad to see everyones in high spirits!! I had a great night last night!!!
Drank quite a bit and in to the wee hours of this morning! Don think my neighbour is too impressed as we were dancing around the living room as if it was a night club!!....Well, i needed to let my hair down!!!!
Anyway thats me now, no more drinking. Going in for basting on fri so fingers crossed!!!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## k.j.m

Hi all,

Just wanted to say congratulations margocat, that's fantastic. We could do with a few more for Christmas now!

Angeldelight - fingers crossed for you too

Hi to everyone else, havent said much for a few days, been feeling a bit low and that, on CD7 now, so finished the crazy pills and had my 150mg this time, so hopefully I will ovulate this time. I've felt fine on the 150mg until the last couple of days, I've spent them crying and have no idea why. Oh well, I'll just keep looking forward to Chritmas shopping on Thursday - we go on my birthday every year, gets me all excited and looking forward to Christmas.

Kelly x


----------



## angeldelight78

jo_robinson01 said:


> congrats margocat!!! thats brilliant hun!
> 
> ad78, sorry if this is a stupid question  but can you have a chemial pregnancy on a natural cycle? i am just asking cos i dont know
> 
> and i think maybe i might be taking happy pills without realising


Hiya Jo

just thought id post this before i go & have me bath, i handnt even heard of a chemical pregnancy until i had one, it was during a natural cycle, had bfp early before even af was due, i kept testing got loads bfp then one day tested negative & had what i though was a heavy bleed & was later told by my gp id had a chemical pregnancy which is a very early miscarriage

hope the link helps

http://www.womens-health.co.uk/chemical.html

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Jo - Where did you go hunny I went to talk to you and you had disappeared !

KJM - sorry you have been feeling down hunny 

Viqui - Glad you had a good night hun does you good to let you hair down   fingers crossed for Friday x


----------



## NuttyJo

thanks ad78, i never knew that!

cat... sorry i went to bed! 

been on the sofa since 1am with the dog and i am dreading goin to the loo cos im pretty sure its all over. even put a ST on last night when i got up with the dog


----------



## Bibi

Good luck to those testing today  

Bibi x


----------



## maj79

Jo I hope it is just your body playing funny tricks on you   

Hope you are all well  

Right girls I need your help. As you know me and DP have been going through a rough patch, were we have nearly got to the point were it has been over for good, trying to work things out but still struggling. Part of the the problem for me, well a lot of it, is there doesn't seem to be any intamcy between us any more, and I dont just mean sex. We are stuck in a rut and I need ideas of what we can do to try and regain that between us, if it is possible to. Bear in mind we dont live together any more, so candle lit dinners etc are out of the question, and money is a bit tight so nothing extravegant like weekends away. I am a simple girl and would much rather have thought put into something then throw money at the problem. I am worried if we dont get this sorted that is it for good, and for however I have bad mouthed him behind the scenes I do still love him. So any help or ideas would be very gratfully recieved

Em xxxxxxx


----------



## angel83

Morning all

Well AF came for me yesterday morning and im feeling poo...

Big Congrats to Samia, i think you have finally started the roll of BFP's.. So who's next these things come in 3's ??

On a positive note, DH is totallt supportive for this next cycle, he promises that when i tell him is time for BMS he will obey, hehe... last cycle he decided he was tired 

Well  I hope you are all well.

 For Jo

Angel83


----------



## NuttyJo

angel have pmd you but heres another hug  

maj, hmmm... what about going to see a film, going camping (freezing but very cheap!), write each other little notes like when you first got together (if you did that! i know i did lol) and maybe just go for a stroll together, hold hands and get away from the hustle and bustle of normal day life? doesnt have to be anywhere fancy, maybe the nearest park etc. i will have a think later and see if i can come up with anything else. 

got to bath the dog AGAIN! dh took him for a walk and ive just noticed he stinks of fox poo again!   naughty dh for leaving me to deal with it


----------



## maj79

He wont do walks as what is the point if your not GOING any were   Getting to the point were I think we are just 2 complety different people and whats the point in even trying as it alaways feels like it is me putting the effort in   But carry on thinking   OH yea I have sent my ransom note, lets see if that does any good


----------



## NuttyJo

lol maj, well this love ladder thing should be a good thing to bring back the intamacy if nothing else! 

i feel like poo   someone stop my af from comming please


----------



## NuttyJo

just seen that Samia has just got her bfp on her second cycle of clomid     congrats hun! i know you dont post on here but i know you like to read whats going on anyway!   

i hate to say this but im not gonna be the number 3 bfp to be announced as just been to the loo and there was a streak of brown blood when i wiped (sorry tmi) so good luck for all those still to test!  

obviously im dissappointed but not as upset about it like normal, not sure why! think its cos i have a plan of action and know that im gonna be referred after the next few months of clomid if nothing happens   

cat, forgot to ask if you're feeling any better hun?  

hope you;re all ok xxx


----------



## maj79

Sorry Jo    just try and stick with the positive thoughts


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Jo  

Hope everyone else is ok?
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## Bibi

Sorry Jo  , lots of  .

Bibi x


----------



## NuttyJo

thats ok, im coping really well for some reason and am still in a good mood   wont be when the cramps get worse though lol. just been to the loo again and theres nothing there now so shes obviously playing nasty tricks on me, the f**khead   

just blitzed my living room and its all clean and nice again, anyone want someone to clean there house for them? all i charge is a lifetimes supply of s&v crisps   

hope everyones ok and not had any poopy news or anything 

love jo xxx


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Jo you can come and do my ironing if you really want? 
Will even thow in some hob nobs 
Gayn
XX


----------



## NuttyJo

reminded me i have some hobnobs in the cupboard! ta mrs chaos  

and i forgot to mention... i dont do ironing! never have been able to work it out so dh does it for me


----------



## Mrs Chaos

what time will dh be round then, just plugged the iron in for him Jo


----------



## NuttyJo

will send him round after hes finished work and done my ironing that i have made today for him   

god its good being a dumb blonde sometimes


----------



## lyndalou

OMG you girls can chat!  

Having a duvet day today because cant fasten my jeans  Tummy like a football. Keep thinking this cant be normal.
On day 16 and had loads of   over the last week so fingers crossed. Hope you girls are ok and had a good weekend x


----------



## NuttyJo

lyndalou, make sure you keep up the fluids, drink as much as you can manage. dont want to scare you but thats how my ohss started so rest up and drink lots and you should be ok my dear   

p.s... douvet days are the best!


----------



## linlou17

not been on for a couple of days and 2 BFP's so big congrats to you ladies and loads of       to the rest of us!!

jo sorry af came but glad you are coping well what is your treatment plan we are back at cons this friday.

maj so sorry to hear things are not good with dp what about nights in with a film, takeaway, cards or games (i love electronic cludo!!!) or one of you could cook a meal or a drive out somewhere im not sure where you live or whats about for you? if things been hard for us i always send dp a card with something lovely and soppy written inside!!  this weekend i declared it was dp night and it was his film choice and take away choice so he felt a little spoilt by it!!!  dont know if any of the ideas are helping but will keep me thinking cap on for you!!

something really strange happened this weekend that i cant really go into too much but it made me realise that one little thing that is done not out of malice or nastiness but is done without thought of how it might effect others can have such a knock on effect to lots of other people around it has happened this weekend to some people i love with all my heart and has played heavily on my mind this probably doesnt make sense to you all as i have not explained properly but i hope you know what i mean?

got the afternoon off work i am so stressed i asked for a transfer about 2-3 months ago which was accepted but i was told it would not happen over night and have now been sent an email from senior to tell me its no longer possible as they cannot find anybody to take over my position!!! ooh im so mad   need a new job asap!!!!!!!!!


----------



## linlou17

maj just another thought we love having a lazy day lying on setee cuddled up with duvet watching our fave tv/ films sometimes i make us our own little buffet with fave nibbles and we have a picnic together!! also baths together and massages are great.  all the best hun xx


----------



## NuttyJo

great ideas linlou, me and dh also have either a 'girly' day or a 'blokie' day and we get to do things that the other one wants to do... dh just loves having girly days   haha

sorry about the job  

ok so af is defo here, lots of brown blood now   never mind! got 3 months of clomid to take (ok so it will actually take me 6 months due to them wanting me to take them a month apart each time   ) but then its onto Barts and im well excited that i actually have a plan!


----------



## maj79

Cheers Linlou, just got to get him to agree to something first   Sorry your transfer didn't go through in the end, hopefully you will find a better job ou there


----------



## linlou17

i think dp secretly likes the girly days too!!!!  this week his choice was pirates of Caribbean and KFC!!! i even went for the food so he was well looked after this week!!! my turn next week hmmm....

i hope i get some kind of plan determined on friday as i feel like i am in limbo at moment its just blood test after blood test and they always show that i am ovulating so im not sure what is next for us?  all the best jo at barts

maj i think you should decide take turns to decide what to do and you will find loads of things you will enjoy that the other has suggested i have even dragged dp to badmington 1 week!!!!


----------



## kellixxx

just a quick hello from me  


lots of love kel.xxx


----------



## linlou17

hi kel how are you doing bet you are excited for your scan hope that you are keeping well xx


----------



## kellixxx

Im ok thanx hun. just getting ready for xmas   This scan has just tok way to long to get here i just cant wait to find out boy/girl.

we hope its a boy but my dh thinks its a girl cos were not that lucky to get 1 of each  

How are you??


----------



## linlou17

im not too bad still not pg and still stressed with life but coping!!!! work is difficult as usual and mil back in hospital we have had a long run of bad luck about time it changed!! ah i hope its a boy for you but either way i know you will all be thrilled. off to visit mil soon just waiting for dp to get home from work its hard work she is not in local hospital anymore and is about 30 + mins drive each way and its so cold and wet and dark but what can you do?


----------



## kellixxx

Sending you lots of BIG   hun

kel


----------



## linlou17

thanks thats so kind do you know some days this site feels like a life line!!!!!


----------



## kellixxx

You take care and look after your self  

kel


----------



## linlou17

you too and i will keep an eye out for your scan results!! talk again soon x


----------



## kellixxx

Ok hun.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## angelus

I had my scan today...we know what it is.........


----------



## NuttyJo

spill angelus!!!


----------



## angelus

Congrats on the BFPs on here...only been gone a while and you girls are getting them in a group...lets hope it is a good luck circle and they just keep coming. xx


----------



## kellixxx

I think its a blue 1 ?? ?? ?? ??


----------



## linlou17

angelus you tease!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kellixxx

Thats me must dash ta ta girls


love kel


----------



## angelus

xx


----------



## NuttyJo

yay! congrats angelus

any idea of names yet?


----------



## angelus

Dont even go there Jo. We have very different ideas on names and have been arguing since we knew i was preg about names. Its so funny because we had girls one sorted today and then we laughed when we found out it was a boy! Im into classic names and he is mr abstract!


----------



## linlou17

congratulations angelus!!!!


----------



## angelus

Thank you xx


----------



## maj79

Congrats Angelus, your family really will be complete now


----------



## NuttyJo

ok, need some advice... i thought af had started today due to the brown yukky stuff etc (sorry tmi) but it keeps stopping and starting   so will i have to wait to see if tomorrow it turns into proper af to class that as day 1? so in theory day 2 would be wed? 

ta ladies x


----------



## NuttyJo

also dh has just rang to say his family (mum, sister, niece, brother & his bros gf (who will have had a baby by may) are booking a holiday next sept and want us to go. how can i say no without offending him? i dont want to go and be the only one who hasnt had a baby/isnt having a baby    do you think i should stop being silly and just say yes? a holiday would be good but its going to be very children orientated as my niece will be 2 then and also my new niece/nephew will be 4 months by then.


----------



## viqui.b

HIII!!!
Just got back from the hospital, OMG! What a shock, i have 3 massive eggs ready to pop! and a forth on the way! They ve given me an injection to speed up my ovulation as they don t want the forth one to mature. Otherwise they won t do it.
So basically they ve told me that i have an extremely high chance of multiple birth!!!! OMG!
They said this is my best chance yet! I m soooo excited!!!!!
So tomorrow i go in for basting!!!!!
xxxx


----------



## kate z

Hi Clomid girls 


Mind if i join you- am a clomid veteran of 5 months started on 50mg but have been 100 for past two months - have only one month left and am stressing that time is running out - Hows everyone else finding it 


Thanks 

Kate Z


----------



## maj79

JO hun that is something only you can decide, but couldn't it be an option for just you and DH to go away   , and you never know things may be different nxt year  

Viqui that is great news, I have everything crossed for you   

Welcome Kate Z , I am not on Clomid at the mo but someone who is will be alond soon I am sure, I was very up and down when I was on it, and that is putting it mildly


----------



## angeldelight78

hiya all

hows everyone today?

xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Viqui -  Oooh good news hun - will have fingers and toes crossed for you on Friday - yes I will be the one walking funny  

KateZ ..  I did clomid for 11 cycles so fingers crossed you get a BFP soon - Rosie P got hers on her 8th cycle I think  how many cycles have you done altogether ? have they offered you anything else to try next?

Angelus ..  That is great news hunny [fly]  [/fly]

Linlou  fingers crossed you get a BFP very soon     

Em ..  Hope you think of some good ideas hun I am out of practice so can't give you much advice  whats the next game I should try then ? 

Kelli -  thanks for the PM hunny you are so right ! I hope your scan comes by very quick 

Jo -  to you hunny some people have early bleeding so don't right it off hun if you havn't tested - you MUST test  and we will be here with hugs for whatever the result x

Mrs Chaos any Hobnobs left ?  and are we going to send all the ironing round to Jo's then  

Angel Delight ..How are you hunny ? 

 to everyone else xx

Cat x


----------



## angeldelight78

hiya Cat

how are you ?

Im not to bad thankyou apart from feeling very sick grrrrrrrr its drivin me mad im heaving at everything, gp said wont give me anything as ttc, plus with that test yest n had a try with ov test today as mentioned in clomid boards & they do work for me usually, ive been testing all through mth and was + opk on around cd15 then day didnt get a surge at all after the positive opk but today its got very dark again


----------



## NuttyJo

i know this month seems totally different and everything cat, i just dont think its a bfp. got horrid pains and (tmi AGAIN LOL) but ive now got fresh blood but its mixed in with watery liquid   never had anything like this af before, its all rather odd. think its the drugs all messing me about and stuff

hope everyones ok

thanks for the advice etc xxx


----------



## angeldelight78

hiya Jo

just wanted to give u  

sorry for asking if already mentioned got loads catchin up 2 do but when was the last time you tested ?


----------



## kellixxx

Evening girls  


Wow angelus a blue 1 well done hunni   


Cat thats ok darl  

Jo dont give up   


maj how are you??


hello to every 1 else  

kel


----------



## maj79

Alright ta Kel, you know ploddin on


----------



## kellixxx

to you maj

love kel


----------



## angeldelight78

hiya Maj - sorry didnt realise you online, whats with the plodding on ?   

Hi to Kelli


----------



## maj79

Just same old same old AD, bit down in the mouth tis all, prob pms , hope you are ok and been stayin away from the pee sticks


----------



## kellixxx

Hi ad


----------



## angeldelight78

oh Maj


----------



## maj79

Cheers AD one right back atcha


----------



## kellixxx

Ok im off again cos santa cant wrap all this stuff him self  

nite girls

love kel


----------



## maj79

Night Kel x


----------



## NuttyJo

hello! i tested friday   didnt tell anyone though lol cos didnt want the pee stick police to come and get me  

maj   smelt anything nice lately?  

kel


----------



## maj79

JO ROBINSON     Hmmmmmm nothing comes to mind   feel like its on me


----------



## NuttyJo

bet you havnt bathed since maj    

do i really still have to test if ive got af?   i dont wanna! hate seeing one line!


----------



## maj79

Nope   

You haven't had proper AF yet have ya Jo


----------



## maj79

Want some cheesy wotists


----------



## NuttyJo

lol my friend kindly sent me a piccy of a packet of s&v crisps earlier  

and its a weird af maj... mostly brown spotting but recently got some reddish blood mixed with watery stuff   (yes gross i know but thats the only way i can explain it!   ) 

got tummy pains too so it does feel like af


----------



## maj79

Just have to wait and se what happens Jo

Think I might have to go the shop really really want wotsits


----------



## NuttyJo

ok maj, watch where you're walking!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Night girls off for early night x


----------



## NuttyJo

night night cat


----------



## maj79

night cat xx


----------



## NuttyJo

im off too now! night night xxx


----------



## angeldelight78

nite nite ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## maj79

night jo x


----------



## angeldelight78

hope af doesnt come Jo ...... think positive


----------



## NuttyJo

lol before i go... had to share this with you!

http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y290/Spice-Boy/?action=view&current=wake-up.flv

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## angeldelight78

jo thats cool lol


----------



## angel83

thats funny Jo

You cant half tell that im a celeb is back on the telly, everyones away, hehe

Well ive just taken my 100mg clomid. another month of the s**t

Angel83


----------



## maj79

Well ladies it seems like recent moods have been done to hormones, I really hate doing this too some of you, this morning I got my first ever  , in total shock, can't stop shaking, feel sick and don't believe it  

Hope you are all OK


----------



## margocat

How wonderful!!!  Well done!!!!        

We'll be on the same track together!

MC
xxx


----------



## maj79

Thanks Margocat, still in shock and have convinced myself I was seeing things   We will be very close to each other wont we, think it works out at about 5 wks 4 days for me


----------



## max_8579

Hi ladies,

      Just thought i would pop on to see how you all are and how your getting on? 

    Maj thats fantastic hun well done     .Is that without clomid as well hun? Im on my 1st cycle without clomid but a/f still came so lets hope thats good.xxx


----------



## maj79

Thanks Max, yes that is without Clomid, only been on the Met just over 2 months so it has done something for me , I have everything crossed for you


----------



## margocat

Em - you'll be ahead of me, think I'm only 4 weeks today!  I am wishing the days away!  

Soooo pleased for you.  How come you managed to hold out and not test?


----------



## max_8579

Thanx maj and lots of      for you hun.x


----------



## maj79

I have really irregular cycles so this isn't neccessarily late for me, I more confused as why I decided TO test as I usually wait till at least cd45+   Gutted I didnt wait, I am out for a christmas party on Friday which now means I cant get  hammered as planned   Some sacrifices are more then worth it 

Cheers Max, just neede it to sink in now feel like I am talking about someone else


----------



## max_8579

Iwas just like that when it happend to me hun,hows your partner taken it?x


----------



## maj79

He is over the moon, but telling me it's still early days, which I know but I never thought I would get pregnant so to me it is a huge thing in its self. He is going on about getting a new job and getting a house for us now   at least something has got his bum into gear


----------



## max_8579

Thats nice.good luck to you both hun.xxx


----------



## angelus

Maj ....Yeah yeah yeah......congratulations


----------



## maj79

Thanks Hun, feels weird that being for me


----------



## angelus

Well maybe putting your pic on my bfp signiture didi the trick after all!!!!xxx


----------



## maj79

Yea Angelus you are th eone that got me pregnant, thanks sweetie


----------



## angelus

Shall i offer my services out!....oh god...i better rephrase that, it sounds really dodgy!


----------



## maj79

What ever works   You will have to get a photo of all the girls just incase it is your magic touch


----------



## kim77

Hello Ladies

I will be joining you all.  This is my second time on Clomid and Ella was the result of last time.  

I have failed ovulation and a reading of 1.3 (25.4 when I last had to take it)  must say I a little upset at the moment.  Once AF arrives and I;m back on Clomid I'll be fine.  Oh the joy of the side effects again!!!! 

Any be nice to get to know you all.

Kim xxx


----------



## max_8579

Hi kim,
        Welcome and good luck hun.x


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Maj Congratulations on your  
Lotsa love 
Gayn
XX


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Whats this about Angelus getting Em up the duff 

Congratulations again hunny - I must have known - picked up the vibes 

[fly]     [/fly] really hope you have a sicky icky free healthy pregnancy..

Cat x

P.s Hi to everyone else too - just a quickie one as stacked out at work .. x


----------



## kellixxx

OMG emma im over the moon for you babe  

         


Just enjoy it  


Lets hope this run of bfp is a sign for you all     

love kel


----------



## NuttyJo

maj, i dont like to gloat but I TOLD YOU SO!!!!!   Congrats again my dear!           

hi ya and welcome kim  

yo to everyone else!


----------



## maj79

Jo you are now the oracle  

Thanks every one, Kel my full name you scared me then thought I done something wrong  

I have just been to asda and bought a full multi bag of cheesy wotsits   but now I want salt n vinegar again as well


----------



## kellixxx

Jo i told her 3 weeks ago but dose she listen  

Im ssoooooo pleased mate


----------



## kellixxx

Are you all off having a lfe today?? its very quiet?


----------



## maj79

Some people are busy working Kel     Like I should be, not that there is anything to do yet


----------



## kellixxx

You just rest girl


----------



## kellixxx

Any way you were winging when i was at work that i was never here.lol


----------



## maj79

I am taking it easy, I have been sat on my behind for most of the day   been quiet and not a lot of post in.

Yea well I am a woman I am allowed to change my mind


----------



## kellixxx




----------



## NuttyJo

dh has told me the cats have to be rehomed and i have to take them today to the cats protection


----------



## maj79

Aww why Jo


----------



## NuttyJo

they keep weeing and pooing everywhere lately and hes had enough


----------



## kellixxx

Aww Jo if you put orange peal and squirt pepper they will stop


----------



## maj79

When he is old and incontinent are you going to re-home him


----------



## NuttyJo

we have tried everything, citrus, salt, vinegar, all sorts of magical remedies and they're still doing it. it was just the old one but now the young one has joined in. their litter tray is always clean so its not cos of that. i think its cos of the dog comming into their home and upsetting everything. he has said that after i found poo behind the tv today hes had enough and they have to go. i am the one who has to take them. i just cant do it


----------



## Stalyvegas

Maj, just read back a couple of pages - oh my god that is fantastic news !!!! I am so happy for you
Congratulations!!!!!!!

Big kisses and hugs, take lots of care of yourself
Rachy
xxxx
xxx
xx
x


----------



## maj79

Thanks Stalyvegas  

Jo they are probably marking their territory, if he wants then gone let him take them


----------



## kellixxx

Jo don't do it hunni tell him no

Cant you ring the vet and him his advise?


----------



## Stalyvegas

awhhh  Jo, thats terrible - sorry to hear it. My dog just kept on having 'accidents' and we tried everything - chemicals, natural remedies, even having the kitchen remodelled so that we could have a dog flap - nothing worked, and after 3 years we finally had to admit defeat, it just wasnt safe with the baby around when she started to crawl.

Hope you work things out.
R
xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

i asked the vet and he said its cos abi is getting older (shes 12) and now cos the dog has come in they're marking their territory but its been 3 months now since we got the dog and its getting worse so hes had enough. in theory the dog should go but oh no, that cost him money so the cats have to go. im off for a cry, im not ringing the cats protection cos i cant bare it


----------



## maj79

Aww Jo


----------



## kellixxx

Aww jo


----------



## maj79

Ya copy Cat Kel  

Right girlies I am off on my rounds, back in a bit


----------



## Stalyvegas

Wont they stop marking territory after a while?

Can you try restricting the dog movements? Maybe keep him in the kitchen in the evening so that the cats get a bit of the house to themselves for a while? It might make them feel more confident?

My friends cats get annoyed when she stays at her boyfriends overnight, and pees/poos in her shower (in her bedroom!) - but when she is home they dont tend to do it.

R
x


----------



## kellixxx

THEY SAY GREAT MINDS MAJ


----------



## NuttyJo

we have babygates so the dog cant get into the living room if the cats are in there and they get to have the roam of the house in the night cos the dogs locked up out of the way. and the dogs been here 3 months but its getting worse lately  

i just dont know what else to try. dh is going to be mad with me that i havnt sorted it when he comes home


----------



## kellixxx

Right must dash TTFN girls  


kel


----------



## maj79

Jo if you cant do it you cant do it, if your dh is so determined let him do it he is the one that wants them gone hun not you


----------



## NuttyJo

changed my pic to the other night.... not staying on for long though cos i hate it


----------



## maj79

Why do you hate it its a lovely picture


----------



## NuttyJo

its gone now!

i have my fat face in it lol


----------



## maj79

Well it didn't look it from what I could see. How are you feeling now


----------



## NuttyJo

puffy eyes are not a good look

just took the dog for a walk to clear my head

cleg says hi and she'll be about later hopefully


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi all.....

Just a quickie......how many BFP's congratulations all... Im a bit confused, Maj I know your a definate, and MArgocat, but AD78, is yours confirmed too, I was a bit unsure  of whether you were not sure yet?

This is real good news, lets hope its infectious and congratulations to you all     

Like I said in text Maj hopefully this will be the thing to bring you both closer together hun, xx

Gosh theres more preggers on here than not, its great isnt it, that we all care enough to stay around and enjoy these important virtual friendships, which goes further than just the "crazy pill taking" and it gives hope to the others that they could be anytime !!!    

That reminds me has anyone heard from SS or Matty?


----------



## maj79

Fi I have convinced myself that I was seeing things and am going to come on tomorrow really   coz I got it wrong   But thanks hun  

Jo hopefully DH was just in a bad mood and will have changed his mind when he gets in


----------



## NuttyJo

sorry another question... do i still have to test before i take clomid if i have my af? 

also, angel, how did you get on at the hospital hun?


----------



## maj79

I shouldn't think so Jo, unless you would rather do it to ease your mind   but I am sure some one can tell you for definate


----------



## NuttyJo

i know its gonna be negative but didnt know if it was sposed to be done to make sure. my mum told me i should cos her and my sis both bled for 3 months before knowing they were pregnant but i said i would be able to tell surely   

fi, i think ad78 has got a bfp... not sure now you ask though. i know samia has but she doesnt post on here, just on the clomid diarys bit. hows you hun?


----------



## Crazy Fi

Jo hun, I know exactly how you feel. As you know I recently had to rehome my dog, which is the one I wanted to keep, due to the cats... I do agree with the girls that if there really is no solution, it should be him taking them and not expect you to when theyre the ones you want to keep.... hopefully hell be around lots of Sh*tty nappies in the not too distant future  and then hell wonder why he ever complained!!!    
Dont be hard on yourself though its totally understandable that you are finding it hard to deal with, its not your choice!!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Jo I think thats one of those unanswered questions, Id say if your a/f is very different to normal its better to check.. but Ive worried about that too, not sure what the right answer is xx


----------



## NuttyJo

it is different from normal but i dont really expect it to be a bfp so dont want to test and  see that lonely one line if you get what i mean   

and thanks for the support girls about my furbabies, i think i will get him to do it if he really wants to


----------



## Crazy Fi

ok 
Maj spill the beans how are you feeling now? I got visions of you starint]g at the test open mouthed and dribbling for about ten minutes in shock, how does cloud nine feel? or are you still numb in shock? Are you telling friends and family yet?


----------



## Crazy Fi

Angelus can you put all our piccys up for one day each and get us up the duff please  .. trouble is Im serious lol...


----------



## linlou17

maj      congratulation huni!!!!!! i am so pleased for you and i guess you have got just what you need to help you and dp be close its such wonderful news i am so happy for you xx


----------



## linlou17

i have got cons apt on friday and i am dreading it i find it so traumatic and get so upset do the rest of you get like this about it? i have told them at work but they take no notice and expect me straight back to work and in a clinic but i doubt i will even go back for the rest of the day the last time i have internal scans, blood tests and could not stop crying it makes it all so real when you are there and i always get like this. maybe last time was worse as was at new hospital our local hospital cannot do anymore for us so were referred elsewhere but i wondered if it is just me as everyone keeps telling me to calm down and not get stressed and then it will happen!!!


----------



## maj79

Still numb Fi, was shocked when I got in and there was still 2 pink dots on the test, had convinced myself I was half asleep and imagined it. 
I went the docs and told him, expecting him to want a pee sample and all he said was congrats you pregnant at least I am very happy for you, youdeserve it. I burst into tears. Then I had to fill a couple of forms in, was kinda hoping for a reasurance  
Any way Fi hows you 

Thanks Linlou, I will have the attention I crave while I have him runnng round after me   I hope your appoitment oes ok hun  

Jo how are you hun

Big   to every one


----------



## linlou17

maj such a great thing for you and so lovely just before chrimbo!!! and good news all dp ideas of stuff to do are out the window now and its all about you the mum to be!!!! make the most of it!! xx


----------



## maj79

Thanks hun, here's hoping its spreading and we get a few more BFP's on here for christmas


----------



## linlou17

hope so there has been quite a few lately!! so fingers crossed and lots of  

god maj you must be on  

will you and dp live together again now you have got this good news?


----------



## Crazy Fi

Maj I so want to just give you a "really" hug


----------



## Crazy Fi

and does anyone know when or even if Rosie is coming back? I guess shes real busy, but soooooooooooooo quiet.... I miss her


----------



## maj79

Yea he has already said he is starting house hunting   It really hasn't sunk in yet to be on cloud 9, I wish it would quickly tho   Might do another test in the morning see if that might help, so if I am not all day I have made a big mistake  

Ta Fi      I was thinking about Rosie before, she is probably still stood there stirring at Emilia


----------



## linlou17

fi how are things with you? hope life is ok and i love you spanking hippo!!!!!   where did you find that picture?


----------



## angelus

Evening all. I bought first outfit today! Really want to show you guys but i feel it would be a little insensative so im gonna just sit it on my lap while i type !
Hope everyone is ok

xxxx


----------



## linlou17

this is such great news so glad you and dp getting on track and a bambino on the way i am so happy for you  

dp watching football and i am being very naughty having a mid week drink!! but work been so horrendous today i so need a new job!!!!!!!!


----------



## linlou17

you can show us angelus!!! PLEEEEASE


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Ladies just a quickie from me as have a bad head my own fault I stayed at work until 6.40 trying to catch up from last week but too long staring at a computer has done my head in!

So going to watch Holby and have a nice hot soak in the bath ..good luck to everyone else for getting a BFP - and lots of huggles for everyone  

Angelus ahhh cutie little outfit .. x

Cat x

God you lot can talk everytime I click on post someone else has done a reply


----------



## k.j.m

Hi, Just wanted to say congratulations Maj I'm so pleased for you, hope everything runs smoothly. Its been great hearing these BFPs the last few days, hopefully some of the luck you have all had will rub off on the rest of us! 

Kelly x


----------



## maj79

Hi cat hope your head gets better soon   

Linlou are you going to look for another job or just stick it out ??

Angelus did you manage to get to the shops ?? does that mean you are feeling better 

Thanks K.J.M, if all works out it will mean I will be 34 weeks when I go to see Boyzone   hope they have st johns ambulance there


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Lol can just imagine you giving birth at a concert Em, at least boyzone are pretty laid back lol


----------



## maj79

I told BF who I am going with before and she doesn't want to go with me, she remebers what I am like normally and she would be too scared   If I gave birh at their concert though I might get to meet them hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Crazy Fi

I got it on that gliterbox Linlou
Angelus, whats it like ? and are you gonna do your magic and put all our piccys up...


----------



## angelus

im trying to get the picture in the post but its not working...how do i do it?


----------



## Jasey

I hope you don't mind me dropping in. I wasn't sure whether to start a new thread or pop on here to ask 

My cons has told me over the phone that I'll be started on Clomid asap. Hopefully I will get an appt before Christmas, if not in January.

I have been reading around the posts and see that Clomid is a pretty crazy medicine!  I was hoping that someone could give me a little overview of what to expect. Not so much with symptoms as I found the post on that, but any inside info or tips on preperation I could be doing, (dieting and exercise I am definately going to get going with) and what contact with the hosp I might have? I see some people talking about injections, pills, mid cycle scans and all sorts - it's all a bit alien to me at the mo.

I'm pretty excited and scared about it all!  I still feel pretty stunned that things are actually going to move forward at last!!!

With many thanks 
Jen 
xxx

P.S. *Jo* - I was sorry to read about yout cats. One of our cats does this whenever something upsets her in her environment. (Like builders coming in.) The vets gave her amitryptiline (can't spell it! - Anti depressants anyway) and coupled with a special odour 'plug in' from the vets called Felliway I think, it sorted her out and settled her down. She was one chilled out pussy cat! Perhaps the young cat is copying the older cat because s/he is drawn to the scent - it's a real nightmare getting the scent out of home furnishings - but again the vets sell special stuff for getting it out. (It all gets very expensive though!) I just thought it may help. It's heartbreaking for you 

*Congratulations again Em*, not having been on FF for long you are the first person I have witnessed get a  - it has made me feel like it really can happen!


----------



## maj79

Hiya Ja5ey and welcome, I dont know if there is anything to do to prepare yourself ( but someone will tell you if there is   ) S/E's can vary person to person and even month to month, but just be ready for a rollercoaster of emotions, it can be like PMT on acid   A lot of peep seem to suffer from weight gain on it as well which is a pain esp in the name of TTC. As for tracking ( scans, blood tests) it seems to vary on the hospital but you would norm expect at least a CD21 blood test ( for prostegone sp) to see if you are ovulating. There are loads of more knowladgable ( and better spelling   ) people on here who will prob give you more advice. But good luck and welcome to the    

Angelus I aint got a clue hun


----------



## Crazy Fi

ja5ey, welcome and good luck there is a thread on here that gives useful tips if you click on this link....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=41641.0

Angelus, hun I hope I managed to remove the flasher piccy off face book before it could ever ever be used on here .... as for your other piccy I dont know how its done but it can be as Ive seen em too


----------



## angelus

Fi- you were too slow! 

Gonna give up...cant figure out how to put photo in post and it wont let me change my avatar...maybe it wont let me cause i was naughty with your pics!! so cant show you.
am off to bed now...tired and grumpy!

nite girls xxxx


----------



## Jasey

Thanks guys!  

I'll check out that link....


----------



## maj79

Ohh Ja5ey just noticed you are from betswy-coed ( bet I have spelt that wrong as well   ) I love that place paddling in the stream and watching them all jump of the bridge, and the flapjacks from the bakery mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Crazy Fi

Nit Angelus xx

I dont believe it Im on day 8 of cycle now and still flooding? ? ?  could this mean U had a juicy thick womb lining this last cycle..... 

Wheres that Jo, its scarily quiet without her? I hope her and DH havent had upset over animals?


----------



## linlou17

hi ja5ey welcome   maj seems to have given you a great story of what it is like on clomid!!! espaecially the PMT and acid bit  

maj i dont know what to do about work i am convinced if they know you like to be at a certain clinic they go out of there way to rota you to work there as little as possible. i had been given transfer and now its been taken off me but they pay is good i work for NHS so mternity pay is good and so is pension but hey im so peed off!!!


----------



## Jasey

Yep, it's where they jump off the bridge in the summer and when the water's low you really don't want to watch   !!!

We've lived here for two years now (moved up from Oxfordshire) and it's real pretty! We love it  

I notice you're in Liverpool which is just up the road - well anything within an hour or so I consider to be just up the road as you have to travel loads to get to places from here  .


----------



## KaTiEE

Hi everyone

Haven't been on here for ages, can't believe I've come back to all this good news!!

       CONGRATULATIONS MAJ AND MARGOCAT!         

So fantastic to hear about your BFPs!! Really hope it's the same for ad78 too...

Hope all you other lovely ladies are OK and good news is just round the corner for you too. Will get back into personals once I've caught up a bit... Oh, and hello to everyone I haven't 'met' before!

Katie x


----------



## maj79

Linlou sounds like you are stuck between a rock and a hard place, hope it works oout hun  

I would say it does Fi as it has to come from somewhere  

We used to have a caravan in Conway so used to go up there all the time Ja5ey, but it was a very bendy drive   It is sooo beautiful there. I am actually just outside in Runcorn which this litle bit closer as well  

Hiya KaTiEE hope you are OK


----------



## maj79

Righto everyone I amm offski, speak to you all omorrow if I have time in work    

Night night


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Night hun x Night everyone x


----------



## linlou17

night all xx

fi - thanks for telling me about gliterbox i had never heard of it! i had so much fun - check me out!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NuttyJo

do you mean these sorts of piccys? 






fi... i couldnt do yours cos you have taken it off ******** mrs!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

OMG that reminds me of the super mario psycho bloke I used to go out with his name was mario and he looked just like that ..must have been going through a   blind phase argh    

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thank god my photo isn't on ******** how do you put them in your message Jo ..need training in it ..

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

ok right, first you need to go to www.photobucket.com and make an account, then upload the pic that you want/have stolen off peoples ******** (   ) and then click on the bb code thing just like the other pics we add to the messages from the glitterbox site etc... does that make sense?   

maj and angelus... want my to delete that post? lol


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Oh ok must remember that for tomorrow see what funny pics I can put on here lol


----------



## NuttyJo

lol... might delete all my albums on ******** before tomorrow  

night night girls xxx


----------



## max_8579

Hiya everyone how ya doin?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi MaX If I could keep eyes open I would stay and chat cos not chatted with you for ages but zonked .. hope you are ok hunny have to catch up with you soon x

Cat x


----------



## max_8579

Ok cat speak soon 

  Ive just realised travel girl should have given birth now,has any1 heard from her?

Ive sent matty a pm to see how shes getting on too.x


----------



## linlou17

was nice to see pics and put a face to the names!! ( i know maj from facebbok tho!)

sorry cat!!! but mario staying i hate all photos of me!!!


----------



## linlou17

sorry max cant help there?

how are you?x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh Ive been filling in application form (for NHS too no less) and it took ages and now your all gone..

Jo you lovable little bugger, you do make me laugh   Funny thing was...I put picture DH ran in and took of me on toilet (thinking he was funny) on ******** earlier, and then bottled out  crazy I know,but youve known for ages Im disturbed lol,but anyway Angelus got a glance at it before I removed it again, leaving a comment underneath, so that was close wasnt it!! you could've grabbed that and put it on there.... NOT!!

KatiEE where have you been? its nice to have you and linlou back, 

Hi Max, how you doing?

ok well I missed the party nite nite all...love from billy -no-mates


----------



## kellixxx

Good morning girls hope you all have a good day

love kel


----------



## maj79

Jo you are a very very naughty girl    

Fi I was well in land of nod by then  

Hope you are all ok


----------



## NuttyJo

lol... just found some piccys of other clomid ladies.... 

anyone know who this one is?


----------



## maj79

Hmmmmmmmmm I wonder, could it be the on ewho really really is a bit


----------



## NuttyJo

nah its not you maj.....  

lol thought i would embarrass myself before cat works out how to sort out putting piccys on here    god i wish i was still that thin and could wear a bikini! does make me look a bit like a p**shead though in them pics....


----------



## maj79

The top one, yep it does   I love pics like that   The bottom one you look a bit like Julianne moore. 

I am glad I only have the one of me on there, or it's the dog and not bothered about that being up


----------



## NuttyJo

lol i have found a pic of cat but i think she would kill me if i put it on here  

the top piccy is me and my sis, shes as mad as me, maybe even more so! funnily enough i have just realised i dont have a pic of my other sis anywhere!   bad bad sister!!! 

hmmm.... who next.... max? angel? cleggles?   

oh and i had to google julianne moore as i dint know who she was!!!


----------



## maj79

she is an OK actress, you look like your sis as well.

I think they all might kill you if you put them on


----------



## angel83

Maj Oh my god how did i miss that new, Congrats. I am sooo happy that my little thread brought some luck to you... hehe
How are you Mrs?

Hiya jo - the hospital was a disaster - i was there for nerve testing for carpel tunnel syndrome. And it turns out i dont have it. This is great only they have operated on my for it already... So they now have to start investigating my neck and spine as it could be coming from there. I feel angry cause for 2 and 1/2 years i have been told i had carpel tunnel. I cant believe they operated on me for something i dont even have...

Viqui - how did the basting go good i hope, it all sounds positive... Thinking of you.

Morning Kelli...

Angel83


----------



## NuttyJo

omg thats mental angel, hope you can sue them or something! (then you can afford to buy us all some bfps   ) seriously though, what did they say about their mistake in operating on you?   

max, you're very quiet, whats up?

maj... ok i wont post anymore pics lol. my littlest sister looks more like me than that one

i am getting so crap at personnals again.... i am sorry   i do love you all though!


----------



## maj79

Just spoek to the agency about finding me a new job A.S.AP as I cant be lugging mail about!! She was lovely and said she wouldn't tell me boss here yet coz he might just tell me to go home and I cant really afford that  

Angel83 I was thinking about your thread when I found out, so between you and Angelus you have both got me up the duff   Sorry to hear about the hospital, it worries you asometimes that they can be so incompitent !! I hope they find out what it is soon   

Jo I think we all go through phases awith personals, and it can be sooo hard with it being soo busy and having so many. 
You and your other sister must look like twin then


----------



## angel83

At this stage Jo i just want to find out whats wrong with me.

It wasnt my surgeon i saw. But ill be seeing him again soon  

Hows the Clomid going JO?

Angel83


----------



## NuttyJo

make sure you get some answers angel!

im due to take me clomid tonight but a bit scared! 

and yeah me and little sis are more like twinnys maj


----------



## angel83

Im sure you are after OHSS

Just drink plenty of water and hopefully that wont happen again


----------



## Crazy Fi

My god Angel, thats awful and so unacceptable, yes make sure you get some answers alright!!

OMG! Maj got up the duff in threesome what !!    .. glad the agency are protecting you Maj...

Good morning Mrs Robinson, are you going to behave today??

Hi Kelli, hows are you feeling now other than tired?


----------



## maj79

Variety is the spice of life Fi   How are you today hun


----------



## Crazy Fi

I'm ok thanks, still pumping last months empty bed   (TMI) which is annoying..... JUst been chasing up references for this job, I have an interview next Friday with job I applied for ages ago, (which was advertised as part time) now theyre saying its a full time post, and all out of hours (connected to emergency services) but that means I'd be basically not here when DH is, so after chat with him I think I'll cancel that one.... work to live not vice versa and all that where ever possible ........ and keep my fingers crossed with this one, fancy a total career change, the care system burnt me out and I had so much responsibility in my role,which I thrived on then as I had a big void in my life, but now I want to be at home when my DH is, so not going to use experience with this one going to go in as a novice and start again me thinks!! Fi fi the mobile phlebotomist lol, well fingers crossed


----------



## maj79

OK Fi lesson number one for the day, what is a phlebotomist, I think I know but just want to double check   Should never be embarresed about asking it is how we learn  
I dont blame you for the out of hours one, me personaly I love wroking nights, it seems to fit my natural body clock, but DP hates it, hated having the bed to himself and me not being there   So something had to give and unfortuantly it meant I had to get over the hate of early mornings   Good luck for this Job you are going for     ( and it took me a minute to realise what you meant at the start   )


----------



## maj79

I want a ciggy


----------



## NuttyJo

Crazy Fi said:


> I'm ok thanks, still pumping last months empty bed  (TMI) which is annoying.....


  i dont get it?!

good luck for the job fi!  but will that mean you wont be here to keep me company anymore?


----------



## NuttyJo

ok so i couldnt leave you out fi.....


----------



## maj79

I am sure Fi will explain   after she has killed you


----------



## NuttyJo

lol... shall i hide somewhere?


----------



## angelus

Sorry its a bit big but the fact its on here at all is pretty impressive for me! Not sure how to make it smaller!


----------



## maj79

You dont believe in doing things by half   That is well cute Angelus, you decided on any names yet


----------



## NuttyJo

lol its still big angelus! and maj,..... dont ask about names!


----------



## angelus

Oh i give up...i cant make it any smaller. Its on my ******** page if anyone wants to see it!!! silly photos xx


----------



## angel83

Maj

I have quit smoking (again) last night

Im doing well. I wasnt going to mention it on here but as i see your suffering too then i thought id own up

Im trying again and its been 15hours since my last one and its lunch time - the tempting old time for it.

Angel83


----------



## maj79

Tell me about it Angel, I have tried loads in the past but always said it would be the day I found out I was pg that I would quit, but it aint that easy   makes it harder that I am still in shock so should therefore need one even more   Good luck


----------



## angel83

Ohh poor Maj

It will sink in soon and you'll realise all the damage it will be doing your little embieeee

It will be easier to quit, knowing your pregnant. Ij just has to sink in first

Angel83


----------



## kellixxx

Im fine thanx fi   not to tired YET  

Good luck maj and angel  

Maj step away from the mail bags  


kel


----------



## linlou17

hi everyone hope you are all having a good day

maj has it sunk in yet?!!  

i cant see any of these pictures that have been put on as this work computer is rubbish!!! will have to seek you all out on ********!!!

work not too bad today but they need me to come back to work after cons appt on friday and i always end up in a mess when i go and then will have to return here to see patients!!!

what is everyone upto i am just finishing my lunch and then tonight going to visit my friend and her baby who seems to be doing well at the moment although docs cannot say yet if there is any brain damage but will fond out more tonight

talk to you all again soon

L x


----------



## kellixxx

Angel i have carpel tunnel and it bloody hurts did they cut your ligament in your wrist?

You poor thing   mine is because of my job but beeing pregnant makes it worse. I refused to let them do an opp on me I cant live with out the use of my hands not even for 1 sec.

Some times the pain is that bad i cant hold a pen with out dropping it.

I hope they find out whats wrong  

kel


----------



## NuttyJo

linlou  

kel  

angel & maj  

(sorry cant be bothered for personals.... i know, im useless!)

i have a sore throat so going for a sleep cos think its stress related


----------



## kellixxx

Thank you jo   get well soon


----------



## NuttyJo

where is everybody


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Jo yes I would kill you cos I detest all pics of myself !


----------



## NuttyJo

awww theres a good one of you at a family party that i saw cat! liked the top you was wearing. hows the cough doing?   also has your SIL recovered from her op? keep meaning to ask but forgot  

i am doing my first assignment as a SHWA husky fosterer tomorrow   taking a 22mth old sibe to his new home, should be fun.....


----------



## maj79

Have you gargled with salt water yet mrs robinson  
That should be fun tomorrow, are you looking forward to it ?? what does fostering dogs entail ??


----------



## max_8579

Hi  jo and fi,im not bad thanx,just moping about wondering what will happen next,my hospital referral seems to be taking forever.
But the good things are i gave up smoking 3 weeks ago and im still dieting so lets hope i get somewhere soon.x 

Hi maj.has it sunk in for you yet hun? Ive got to ask as ive 4got,did they say you was ovulating whilst taking clomid? They said i werent but im wondering if i will get lucky like u did after stopping clomid  Wishful thinking i know.

Our friends have just told us they are preg,it only took 1 month,they had just decided they were gonna wait a while but it was too late.Its so easy for some.  

                                Hope everyones ok.xxxxxxx


----------



## NuttyJo

max


----------



## max_8579

Thanks jo.x


----------



## maj79

Max good going on the giving up smoking   Nope I wasn't ov'ing when I was on Clomis which makes this even more of a shock and no it hasn't sunk in yet   I have everything crossed for you hun


----------



## max_8579

Thanx maj,

          That gives me a little hope then.x


----------



## maj79

Hun big   for you, when is your next appoitment


----------



## max_8579

Im waiting for a letter to come through as my gp has reffered me to a proper fertility centre as my local hosp werent doing anything,it seems like forever.x


----------



## angel83

I took the Carpel Tunnel or so i was told when i was pregnant. I couldnt open my hands up in the morning.

Like you say i would drop things and have terrible pain in them, they fill with fluid and feel very hot at times.

But it turns out i didnt have carpel tunnel syndrome at all.

Bloody hell you think they would have figured that out b4 operating on my. Yes kelli they cut my wrist open whilst i was awake under local anesthetic. They nip the carpel tunnel nerve i think. But anyway is was awful to go through. Hope it eases for you after pregnancy.

Angel83


----------



## maj79

Hopefully it will come through soon enough


----------



## max_8579

I  sent a message to matty,shes doing fine and says hi to you all,she hopes to be back on soon as her comp is playin up.
Still not had 12 week nhs scan so she booked a private1 as shes going insane.x


----------



## maj79

I bet she is, how far is she now ??


----------



## max_8579

I 4got to ask how far she is so ive just sent another message.x

Im off to get ready for work now.I feel like cuddling up on sofa and watching an xmas movie.


----------



## maj79

That sounds like  my perfect evening Max   Try and enjoy work


----------



## Crazy Fi

Maj, just a mere blood extractor... but it will be little responsibility and something Id prob enjoy... you must be like me then, I'd rather stay up all night and sleep all day,
I'm def a night person too....I used to do nights many zeons ago, 8 on then six off and it suited my body clock. lies ins are great!!! still dont get them though as DH has to be
dropped to work at six!! Same with my DH he looked mortified when I said five nights away then 2 home last night to him... 

Jo I meant last months womb lining, just trying to be light hearted about it..... No Is still be around plenty its only part time, mornings I think...but Im slowly going mental, 
I havent worked since March and my brain needs some serious stimulation, I stay home at mo and worry about everything and everything... too much time on my hands, and my grey 
matter is screaming for some stimulus..... just want it to be the right thing for me now, guess youll know what I mean....

JO   just clocked it!!    Im gonna find you and slap you girlie, thats picking on the elderly lol!!! 

Angelus, what have I missed? oh just seen Ill go nose on ********..

Jo I just dont know what your gonna do next, your always up to bloody mischief     so long as you dint get the toilet one Ill let you off

Ok Im replying at random as Im catching up, Maj thats what Ive always said about the ****, I just know thats when I could do it!!

Linlou yes. come find us on ********.... that must be so awful and painful for your friend, having to wait, bless her!  

Oh well done Max, your putting me to shame, sorry to hear about salt in the wounds, lets just hope that when you do go forward with treatment it'll be good quick progress for you xx   

Cat your apointment must be within the next few weeks isnt it?

Glad to hear Matty is ok I messaged her a few times and she was suffering real bad sickness, but then went quiet, so good to know all is ok, 

Just been to bingo with my mum, and only won three times   , this old biddy by me started cussing after the second win, all I could hear was "oh for gods sake give some one else a chance will you!" when I won the third time I thought she was gonna batter me with her handbag.. I had a real lucky streak, then remembered I had to go halves with my mum, but not bad going eh!! first two wins only paid my entrance fee mind, Im not rich, but seems a lucky day, they would have got my application form for job today, hope there was some luck attached to that too!!


----------



## NuttyJo

good luck fi!!! pass some my way please?   lol, you make me laugh ... anyway im sure i could leg it if you wanted to find me a slap me... well, maybe not quite leg it as i hate running but might find somewhere to hide instead!    dont worry i didnt get the loo piccy! missed that one  

ok so i have reached the point of no return.... clomid has just been taken before i chicken out


----------



## NuttyJo




----------



## linlou17

hi all just in from work and am rustling up a quick chilli before i go out to my friends house.

max i hope you get an apt soon i know its so frustrating waiting especially when everyone else seems to get pg so easily - i am surrounded by pg women!!!

fi i will look for you on ******** in maj's friends are you listed in there? i am useless on it though and just tend to send messages!!

jo good luck with the dogs and if you fancy fostering a crazy cocker spaniel im sure i could spare you mine for a week or two!!!

hope all the sniffles clear up soon mine are almost gone (fingers crossed!)


----------



## hay

hi girls ive come to join you all xxxxxx


----------



## Stalyvegas

Hey ladies

Hope everyone is having a good night, its peeing down and howling wind here - got the fire on and my fluffy slippers! Made sure you are all tucked up and cosy....

Still on  duty - got another 5 days to go and then its off for blood test, it gets a bit mundane EVERY day - althouth DH seems to be enjoying himself!

R
xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

good luck stalyvegas  

welcome hay!  

linlou, have fun tonight... are we friends on ******** already? im not sure  

fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 

catttttttttttttttttt

cleggggggggggggggggg

majjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj

kellllllllllllllllllllllllllll

where are you all?


----------



## NuttyJo

ohhhh myyy goddddd

think i have side effects from the pills already


----------



## NuttyJo

hmmmm maybe i need to do a fi and chat to myself     

dh is huffing about something upstairs and talking to someone but i dunno who   

if anyone wants a christmas card from me then pm me your address! promise not to stalk you!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi hey, welcome, have you just started on the clomid or have you been on it a while? 

Linlou yes Im on Majs friends..... theres a good few of us on there now...

Jo what you up to now? Have you scared everybody off? how did it go with DH about cats?


----------



## NuttyJo

ah we've come to an understanding about the cats fi... they'll be safe as long as they dont do it again so im on wee and poo watch   

i am soooooooooooo bored


----------



## hay

ive just started clomid im on my 2nd cycle now xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hay, how are you finding it and what strength are you on, its good to come on here I know it can seem a little bit intimidating at first, I remeber!! but just throw yourself on, the girls on here are great and supportive, and youll find it a real help and we wont be strangers for long... but watch that Jo shes a bit   she blames the tablets but Im sure shes always been that way....


----------



## NuttyJo

fi!!! hay dont listen to her... i am normal  

my af has stopped   whats going on?


----------



## Crazy Fi

what day you on Jo? and wheres Maj ... and that Cleg, shes done a runner!


----------



## NuttyJo

im on cd2 fi


----------



## Crazy Fi

Was it heavy though cos I had that last week stop.. start.. stop... start... but then all of a sudden I had the flood, are you getting pains? I must admit I did test last week to ruleout BFP, I know you dont like to, but if it keeps being weird maybe best just to check, tell yourself you expect a neg and mean it so you wont be disappointed maybe? but thats up to you ..


----------



## NuttyJo

its been really light and nearly pain free (   )  but i did a hpt last night to put my mind at ease and it was negative. what effect will it have if i did turn out to be a bfp and i had taken tonights clomid?    i am so confused! why cant these things be simple


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh you have havent you,sorry hun forgot,  dont start flapping now, you tested last night and it was neg and you havent tested early have you so dont worry, I did look it up ages ago and it wasnt that bad, and there are many women gone on to have successful BFP's on a mild dose of clomid according to the site....

I also had an a/f when I went on holiday that stopped on day 2 it can just be one of the many side effects cant it,how many cycles have you got to take anyway this time round?


----------



## NuttyJo

i wouldnt have been concerned with the length etc if i had have taken clomid this cycle but i didnt   have been given 3 more months worth of clomid but have to take it for a month, have a months break, then take it for another month etc to help prevent ohss 

you reckon i should check tomorrow morning? i dont know why im doing this to myself, im sure its a bfn but somethings got me wondering whether it could be a bfp


----------



## Crazy Fi

now I feel like ive worried you meet me on msn a minute hun


----------



## LAM

Goodness you girls chat....

I can nver keep up with everything that is going on.

Take care all 

LAM


----------



## hay

you sound like a fun bunch of girls its nice to chat to you all.
im on 5mg just taken my fisrt one on my 2nd cycle


----------



## maj79

Hi Hay and welcome to the board, I think I answered you on another thread, or if I didn't I meant to my mind is a bit   at the mo, it's too much talking to that Jo     How are you finding them at the mo ?? As Fi said it can be a bit daunting as it can be a very quick moving board but just yell if need be  


I am hereeeeeeeeee   DP has been down, told him no hows your father for the next few weeks coz of just got a vision off it's head getting banged and it sayin ow   Look who's talking films have left me tramiised  
Fi thats what I though a plemthingy was   I used to do 4 on 4 off nights and miss it sooo much, and the money  

Linlou there are a few on them on here on my ******** so add away

Jo cant remember what you have said sorry   Brain is mush  

Hope every one else is a o.k
XXXX


----------



## maj79

Typical I come on and every ones gone   Oh well night night all


----------



## angeldelight78

hi all

just wanted to let you know might not be on for few days/weeks as im not having a good time at mo, im still gettin faint lines & phoned hospital today, they were really nice to me and said it looks like i may of got preg but unfortuantly doesnt look like its going to snuggle in    my bloods/progesterone not looking good at all, this is exactly what happened with my chemical pregnancy a yr ago, ive had a bit of a cry today but im not to bad now, will just have to wait an see

I know some of you say its early but as i say ive always found out early with previous children and to get so many faint lines over few days   i know deep down if it is a true bfp its not gonna stay, if it has to happen then id prefer happens very very early than later on, dont think id cope  
on a good note the fertility specialist did say considering my progesterone has doubled from my 1st cycle of clomid and this mth was NATURAL    one its good but obv not good enough to keep a pregnancy there, also i had natural af from 1st clomid cycle which was brill as hadnt had one in few yrs, she said when i start losing blood (as long as not to long away & dont clot too much) there going to let me carry on with the higher dose 150mg of clomid as planned as could be all i need, she said clomid 100mg obv done something for me that mth and for this mth    

if anything changes will try and let you know

love 2 u all
xxxxx


----------



## angeldelight78

would anyone mind changing my bubbles to 3000 please when online  
thankyou
lots of love 
Nicky   
xxxxxxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Nicky sorry to hear your news isnt too promising... hope its not too late for you still   have updated your bubbles hun xx


----------



## kellixxx

Good morning girls

Angel BIG BIG   and   to you


Hope you all have a great day

lots of   kel


----------



## maj79

Angeldelight       Hope you are ok sweetie,

Morning All


----------



## NuttyJo

ad78   let us know how you're getting on and dont be arfaid to use us as a shoulder to cry on  

me on the other hand needant have worried about my af, it came back last night with full force and i have been in agony   the best way to ease it was to just sit on the loo   so least thats something hey 

hope you're all ok, hugs to you all xxx


----------



## maj79

Aw Jo sorry you are having a bad time   But are you looking forward to your assessment thingy


----------



## angel83

Morning All

Hows Everyone?

Any Ciggies Maj - I still havent smoked Yipee..... 36hrs now - ill beat it i know i can..

I lost another 1lb at WW last night - quite please as i ate my way through a big cake with my BFN..

Angel83


----------



## maj79

Congrats Angel, its still 1lb in the right direction   I am ashammed to say I have had 1   But I have been smoking for 16 years ( I know I was young and stupid) So I am proud to just have had 1 but I still know it is very very bad


----------



## angel83

Maj

dont worry your head over 1. You are doing great...


Angel83


----------



## Crazy Fi

Morning al, 

Your doing great Angel, and the weight too!!  .... Maj as a fellow smoker,  I understand how  hard it is for you and your doing great.... keep it up, you'll get there now, you will   ....

Jo!!! I forgot to say when you text me this morning I was asleep, I read it and fell back to sleep and was only dreaming about you!!!! Jo in my dreams whatever next!!!


----------



## maj79

Cheers Fi just glad you know what it is like  

It has been sooo quiet on here last few days, were all you all, any one know how Cleg is ??

Same as Jo if you want a crimbo card pm me your address, it's not as if I have to pay for postage


----------



## angel83

Its sooo difficult, Serious cravings and i have ciggs in my hand bag for DH

Im Not goint to touch them, i promise.

Ill be so happy with myself if i dont, hehe.

Fi - I have do diet with quitting or ill comfort eat........ 

Angel83


----------



## maj79

Dont know how you do that Angel, the amount of polo's I have gone through is unbelivable


----------



## Mrs Chaos

New home this way ladies  >> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=121494.0


----------

